# Detroit Gameday II: Dec 4th AFTERMATH!!!



## Desdichado (Sep 7, 2004)

Well, now that we've got a date (Dec 4th) and a venue (Pandemonium Games in Garden City) then we're set to begin planning!  Like last time, I imagine we'll start at 10:00 AM when the store opens and run two sessions of five or so hours each, with a break for lunch somewhere in the middle; around 2:30 or 3:00 PM.  That would have us finishing by 9:30 PM or so, roughly.


*Morning Slot: 10:00 AM to 3:00 PM*



*"Southern Exposure"*
*DM:*  Joshua Dyal
*System:* d20 Call of Cthulhu
*Setting:*  Dark•Matter/Delta Green hybrid, modern day
*Summary:* _A multinational crew of scientists working on core samples from the Vostok Research Station in Antarctica has failed to report in for several days.  The Hoffman Institute, for whom you work, wants this investigated quietly, and you're the team they've hastily assembled to do so.  We'll be generating characters at the beginning of the game (it's pretty quick and painless in this system) no prior knowledge required.  For what it's worth, Monte Cook, co-author of both _d20 Call of Cthulhu _and_ Dark•Matter_ believes this is the perfect system for a d20 conversion of this setting.  Should be fun to see how well it works out.  And for those of you who are familiar with neither the setting nor the rules; think X-files, with a simple system that's easy to pick up and play in just a few minutes._
*Players:*
Tauric
ScyldSceafing
Wyn A'rienh 
Cyri'kazzen the Drow 
binkus 
reanjr 
*This game is now full*




*"Steading of the Hill Giant Chief"*
*DM: * qstor
*System: * D&D 3.5
*Summary:*
*Players:*
Captain Howdy
thalmin
Dernit
Tyrwyth
Thoraxe Stormbringer
mudpyr8
*This game is now full*



*"Bloodlines (from Dungeon)"*
*DM:* Stockdale
*System:* D&D 3.5
*Summary:*Four players -7th level. Players create their own characters using 26 point buy (25 plus the extra one for fourth level). Players can use any race, class, feat, spell, whatever. during character creation, gold is limited to that found for 7th level NPCs in the DMG. Buy whatever you can afford. Send me characters at jjstockdale@hotmail.com <mailto:jjstockdale@hotmail.com>. If you choose to use non-PBH material, send me a source reference and a brief description of the benefits.

The road can be long and weary, but today it is not. You hear the hooves beating, the shouts of men and the rattle of tack. You turn around to see a carriage, which bears the symbol of a charging boar, careen through the fork in the road you passed some minutes ago. It's moving too fast for the turn and tips, spilling several armored men to ground. Amidst the confusion of the accident and the horses trying to rise, two dark figures lope into the street and descend upon the dazed men. Their screams are renewed and, even from you distance, you can see that the newcomers intend to eat the carriages' occupants.
*Players:*
Quickbeam
Remathilis
Campbell
broghammerj



*Uncommitted:*
LazarusLong42
KnowTheToe



*Afternoon Slot: 3:30 PM-9:30 PM*



*"In Search of the Unknown" *
*DM:*  Remathilis
*System:* Rules Cyclopedia (Basic D&D)
*Setting:* Eberron
*Summary:*_  Walk-ins welcome.  No Sign-up necessary._
Levels: 2nd level
Characters: Pre-Gens (8 choices)
*Players:*



*"Many Happy Returns"*
*DM:* Quickbeam
*System:* d20 Modern
*Setting:* Shadow Chasers, with a hint of Urban Arcana
*Characters:*  Pregens will be posted ahead of time for player selection
*Summary:*_  Your team's recent accomplishments have drawn recognition and praise from the powers that be within Department-7. However, the reward for this increased attention is a new assignment which is darker and more dangerous than anything your training ever anticipated. A spree of ritualisitc murders is underway, and in its wake lies a litter of bodies missing various limbs and organs. Whatsmore, the city museum is ready to open its most noteworthy exhibit in decades, but strange events and anonymous warnings surround the entire affair. Can our heroes uncover the insidious truth in time to save the day?_
*Players:*
shadowlight
Joshua Dyal
Campbell
broghammerj
reanjr
Fatman
*This game is now full*



*"Capture the Flag Mage"*
*DM:*  LazarusLong42
*System:*  D&D 3.5 Core
*Summary:* _Some call him the Mad Mage; some call him the Laughing Goblin. Whatever you may call him, he is certifiable, and rather nasty. Your mysterious benefactor wants him alive, and in fact will take the cost of raising him out of your reward if you bring him a body without a soul. Why does he want the mage alive? Who is this employer, anyway? But more importantly, will you survive the mage's lair?

A 14th level adventure for 4-6. I'll bring 6-8 pregens, or if you have a balanced 14th-level-ish character you'd like to use, bring it along and I'll give it a once-over at the break._
*Players:*
Kender42
binkus
Cyri'kazzen the Drow
Thoraxe Stormbringer
Tyrwyth
runecaster
*This game is now full*




*"Hard Rain"*
*DM:* mudpyr8
*System:* Hero Sidekick
*Summary:*  The map promised glorious treasure, but revealed a hole in the ground.To top it off your return journey is punctuated by horrendous rain. Slogging for days you finally make it, only to find the town is a bit more... wet than usual.
Link: http://www.narosia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=640
*Players:*
qstor



*Uncommitted:*
ScyldSceafing
Wyn A'rienh 
thalmin
Captain Howdy
KnowTheToe
Tauric
Dernit


----------



## shadowlight (Sep 7, 2004)

Sign me up for coming, but I don't know if I'll run something or if I'll just play.  

Also, I'd recommend a section at the bottom each time slot (in the initial post) that shows who's coming but undecided on a game...


----------



## Remathilis (Sep 7, 2004)

I'll DM in the afternoon, and play something in the morning.

I'm tempted to go CLASSIC Cyclopedia D&D, maybe a good B# module. Who knows?


----------



## Remathilis (Sep 7, 2004)

I'll DM in the afternoon, and play something in the morning.

I'm tempted to go CLASSIC Cyclopedia D&D, maybe a good B# module. Who knows?


----------



## Kender42 (Sep 8, 2004)

Count me in for playing. I'll have to ponder running something. Maybe some Shadowrun or Paranoia in the morning.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 8, 2004)

I should be able to attend, and will likely play in the morning and run a game in the afternoon -- same as last time.  Right now I'm leaning towards a d20 Modern game, but may revert to CoC because it's so fun!!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 8, 2004)

If you want to run d20 Modern, I'll step up and run Cthulhu.  I think a Cthulhu game at a Gameday is a must, and I've got a scenario brewing in the back of my mind anyway.

EDIT:  Come to think of it, Monte Cook recommended using the CoC ruleset for d20 Dark•Matter, and as co-author of both books, he oughtta know!  I could totally dig running a Dark•Matter game using the d20 CoC ruleset...


----------



## shadowlight (Sep 8, 2004)

Sign me up for Quickbeam's CoC (or d20 M) game.  They're legendary... literally.


----------



## RogueRonin (Sep 9, 2004)

I will come, and probably play rather than run something. If you need somebody to run a game I could probably do it though.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 9, 2004)

I went ahead and added the games under discussion, even though their very TBD and provisional at this stage.  I can keep that first post updated, though, as the ideas mature.


----------



## Mark (Sep 9, 2004)

Geez!  If thalmin is going to be there, maybe I can tag along with him and make it over to DM a game.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 9, 2004)

That's what he said on the other thread!  I'll put you down as provisional too.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes, and I'll say it on this one to make it official. I will be there.


----------



## Vrecknidj (Sep 9, 2004)

Is this RPGA or is it open for all gamers?

Dave


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 9, 2004)

Not RPGA; anyone can come.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 9, 2004)

I'll be there.  I'll run a game if there's interest (preferably an afternoon slot; I'm never my best in the morning), DnD 3.5 Core.


----------



## Mark (Sep 9, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Yes, and I'll say it on this one to make it official. I will be there.




Excellent!  Sign me up to run D&D games in each slot.  Should I run the sam escenario in both or separate scenaios?


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 9, 2004)

Wow!  Although only provisional, I've filled up all my afternoon slots now and only have one morning slot left!

Of course, we could always add more slots; there's plenty of room, but I won't do that yet until we start getting the games already scheduled filled and realize that there's demand for more.

I'll round up shadowlight's old email distribution list from the last gameday and see if I can't drum up some support.  Maybe I'll also contact buzz and have him put in a word for Detroit with the Chicago crowd in his email list as well, just in case anyone else wants to drive a few hours east for more gaming.

In the meantime, let's spend the next week or two nailing down the games, getting descriptions of them up, and getting ready to start scheduling players.

This is all happening quite fast!  That's exciting!  Too bad the gameday itself is still two and a half months away...


----------



## shadowlight (Sep 10, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Excellent!  Sign me up to run D&D games in each slot.  Should I run the sam escenario in both or separate scenaios?



 *eh-hem* w00t!

Sign me up for the morning slot!


----------



## Mark (Sep 10, 2004)

shadowlight said:
			
		

> *eh-hem* w00t!
> 
> Sign me up for the morning slot!




 w00t! w00t! w00t!


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 10, 2004)

WOW!!!  This is quickly shaping up to be an amazing Gameday!
Big props to Thalmin and Mark for making the trip to Motor D.  Hopefully we will prove to be the gracious hosts you are for your thrice annual events in Chicago .

As for the gaming itself, I will provide more details on my afternoon Modern game in the next week or so.  For the morning slot, I'd like to take a seat in Mark's D&D game.  Your Dark*Matter COC game sounds great JD, but we already game together and I feel the masochistic need to subject myself to Mark's devious plot twists once again .


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 10, 2004)

BTW Josh, you may want to add a Gameday logo beside the thread so that it is easier to find and draws more attention as people browse the General RPG forum.

Also, I promise to never use the * between the words Dark Matter again, if I'm shown the proper way to post a little bullet circle .


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 10, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> BTW Josh, you may want to add a Gameday logo beside the thread so that it is easier to find and draws more attention as people browse the General RPG forum.



I do, but every time I edit the first post, it defaults to no icon unless I remember to fix it back again.  It's a real hassle.


			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Also, I promise to never use the * between the words Dark Matter again, if I'm shown the proper way to post a little bullet circle .



Sorry, no can do.  If you can't type Dark•Matter, then you're not part of the conspiracy.


----------



## Halma (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey guys... 

Since I have a grandma living in the Detroit area, and since this would be my Birthday weekend.. I was thinking I would love to join you guys for your game day.  I would like to sign up for the Morning slot of Shadow Run (But I will give Paranoia a try)..  and I would like to Sign up for Marks game in the afternoon.

Thanks and I can't wait to see your store, 

Halma


----------



## Kender42 (Sep 10, 2004)

Okay, confirm mine as "Shadowrun (3rd Edition)"
Game Title: "Special Delivery"
Game Synopsis: The runners are hired to protect a delivery driver from a possible death-threat. But can they do it and still keep up with his schedule?

5 player slots allowed, pre-gens will be brought.

Thanks.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 10, 2004)

Halma said:
			
		

> Hey guys...
> 
> Since I have a grandma living in the Detroit area, and since this would be my Birthday weekend.. I was thinking I would love to join you guys for your game day.  I would like to sign up for the Morning slot of Shadow Run (But I will give Paranoia a try)..  and I would like to Sign up for Marks game in the afternoon.
> 
> ...




1) Good to have you on board!
2) Happy birthday three months in advance 
3) Pandemonium has a monstrous gaming area and a fair array of products to choose from, but it's not going to compare favorably to thalmin's store.  Truth be told, Pandemonium isn't even the best RPG store in the area.  However, the location is relatively central for metro Detroiters and Ann Arbor folks, along with those who have previously driven in from Windsor, Ontario.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 10, 2004)

Sign me up for coming as well.  I will just spend the week in Detroit with my wonderful customers there and then stay for Gameday on Saturday.  This way I can paint in Chicago and Play in Detroit.  This is working out very well indeed.


----------



## Remathilis (Sep 10, 2004)

Sign me up for Marks morning game at the moment.

My Game is looking like a classic romp though The Palace of the Silver Princess (Moldvay edition). I'm using Basic/Cyclopedia level D&D (Fighter, Magic-User, Thief, Cleric, Elf, Dwarf, Halfling) and plan on keeping the game fast and loose, like the golden days.

Thats all for now.


----------



## Stockdale (Sep 10, 2004)

JD, I'm in for the fourth. Why don't you sign me up for Mark's game in the morning. Thanks. 

P.S. I think its great that you and Shaowlight set this GameDay up.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 10, 2004)

I'd like to jump in on Mark's game in the morning.  As for my game, I'm not certain yet, but I'm thinking something of a prequel to my game from the last Gameday.  More info to come over the weekend likely.


----------



## shadowlight (Sep 11, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Sign me up for coming as well.  I will just spend the week in Detroit with my wonderful customers there and then stay for Gameday on Saturday.  This way I can paint in Chicago and Play in Detroit.  This is working out very well indeed.



 Holy cow!  I think this Gameday is going to need some sort of Chicago-referencing subtitle!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow, Mark, we're sure glad you're coming!  Your game is shaking up to be the most popular by far!  How many seats were you anticipating?  I don't want to overfill it before we know how many the game is set up for.


----------



## Campbell (Sep 11, 2004)

Alright. Sign me up for some d20 Modern business.

 For the morning slot I'd like to run  a nice Bums in Space romp with Grim Tales.  Think Traveler with less defined political borders.


----------



## Mark (Sep 11, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Wow, Mark, we're sure glad you're coming!  Your game is shaking up to be the most popular by far!  How many seats were you anticipating?  I don't want to overfill it before we know how many the game is set up for.




Cool!  Must be that new cologne! 

Six seats ought to do it, right?  What level do you (everyone who signed up for my morning game, and separately, of course, for the afternoon game) want the game(s) to be?  It's far enough away and there's plenty of time so I'm happy to hear some details of what you like in "your ideal game."


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 11, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Cool!  Must be that new cologne!
> 
> Six seats ought to do it, right?  What level do you (everyone who signed up for my morning game, and separately, of course, for the afternoon game) want the game(s) to be?  It's far enough away and there's plenty of time so I'm happy to hear some details of what you like in "your ideal game."




7th level would be my vote, but anything from 5th-11th is cool IMO.  Are you going to supply us with the appropriate iconics or a different assortment of pregens.  BTW, your family disgusts me (inside joke, quoting Tordek)  !!


----------



## Mark (Sep 11, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> 7th level would be my vote, but anything from 5th-11th is cool IMO.





Okie doke, that's one vote. 




			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Are you going to supply us with the appropriate iconics or a different assortment of pregens.





I'll supply pre-gens that day but not iconics.  I'll be suppling MYconics! (tm) 




			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> BTW, your family disgusts me (inside joke, quoting Tordek)  !!





LOL _"Your family disgusts me!"_  As emphatic a statement as ever I heard around a game table.  Priceless!


----------



## Stockdale (Sep 13, 2004)

I always wanted to play Traveller and have never had the opportunity. So, I'll just create an oportunity here.    I'll throw my hat into the DM ring and run a T20 game in the afternoon. The details of which are yet to be determined. I'll supply pregens. Sign up and we can learn this game together.


----------



## BlakeT (Sep 13, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> 3) Pandemonium has a monstrous gaming area and a fair array of products to choose from, but it's not going to compare favorably to thalmin's store.  Truth be told, Pandemonium isn't even the best RPG store in the area.




I'm just curious which do you think is the best RPG store in the area?  I love Pandi, but they cater to CCG and Miniature (I do dabble in both of these as well so it works for me) players more than RPGers at the moment.  Brandon mentioned he is expanding the store into the wargame room so he can carry more RPG stuff, he hates that he doesn't have the space.

I tend to hit Pandi and Old Guard for all my RPG needs locally, I'm in the Downriver area, and if I can I swing out to Underworld in Ann Arbor.  Am I missing some major game store with tons of RPG books somewhere?

Thanks.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 13, 2004)

BlakeT said:
			
		

> I'm just curious which do you think is the best RPG store in the area?  I love Pandi, but they cater to CCG and Miniature (I do dabble in both of these as well so it works for me) players more than RPGers at the moment.  Brandon mentioned he is expanding the store into the wargame room so he can carry more RPG stuff, he hates that he doesn't have the space.
> 
> I tend to hit Pandi and Old Guard for all my RPG needs locally, I'm in the Downriver area, and if I can I swing out to Underworld in Ann Arbor.  Am I missing some major game store with tons of RPG books somewhere?
> 
> Thanks.




Pandemonium is awesome for miniatures -- easily the best store in Metro Detroit.  And if they are going to expand into the wargame room, then their foothold on RPG's is certain to improve.  But for my RPG dollar, I like Rider's of Madison Heights and Old Guard.  Underworld is nice too, but the M.H. Rider's Hobby Shop has tons of product, and their suppliers can fill most special orders quite rapidly.


----------



## BlakeT (Sep 14, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Pandemonium is awesome for miniatures -- easily the best store in Metro Detroit.  And if they are going to expand into the wargame room, then their foothold on RPG's is certain to improve.  But for my RPG dollar, I like Rider's of Madison Heights and Old Guard.  Underworld is nice too, but the M.H. Rider's Hobby Shop has tons of product, and their suppliers can fill most special orders quite rapidly.




I haven't been to the Rider's in Madison Heights, I'll have to check it out when I'm up in that area.  The Rider's near me really has nothing in the RPG area, the one in Taylor.  Very small section.  RIW on 5 mile is a nice little store as well, and seems to be run by a nice staff.

You're right, Pandemonium is a very good miniature store.  I'm in a Warhammer league there actually, GLWL.  Though I hate to say I went 0-4-1 this past season. 

Thanks for the heads up on the Madison Heights Rider's, I'll swing by there sometime.  I'll also see about taking part in the game day as well, once I know what's happening that weekend for me.


----------



## broghammerj (Sep 14, 2004)

Josh,

I would be interested in playing in Quickbeam's D20 modern game in the afternoon.  I would play in the morning as well, but I don't know any of the available systems.  Here's the catch.  I'm a doctor and can't fully commit to that weekend until the call schedule comes out which will be in Nov.  I would give it about a 70-80% chance of making it.  I don't know if you want to hold my spot or just pencil me in as tentative.

I was curious.  Do any of you Detroiters already game together or hang out?  Do any of you need players?

Josh, could you post a link to the old thread.  There was some info on games stores there that relate to the discussion (yeah, and I didn't get to write those places in the area down).

Thanks all.


----------



## Tauric (Sep 14, 2004)

Mr. Dyal,

I would like to put my name down for  "Southern Comfort", and for one of the afternoon games, but at this point I don't know which one.

Tauric


----------



## thalmin (Sep 14, 2004)

What happened to the Paranoia XP game?


----------



## Kender42 (Sep 14, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> What happened to the Paranoia XP game?



Well I was set to run either Paranoia or Shadowrun, and one person chimed in for SR, so I decided to go that route. Although if I can get 6 troubleshooters and not 5 runners, I may have to switch.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 14, 2004)

broghammerj said:
			
		

> I would be interested in playing in Quickbeam's D20 modern game in the afternoon.  I would play in the morning as well, but I don't know any of the available systems.  Here's the catch.  I'm a doctor and can't fully commit to that weekend until the call schedule comes out which will be in Nov.  I would give it about a 70-80% chance of making it.  I don't know if you want to hold my spot or just pencil me in as tentative.



We'll just put you down, and if something comes up, something comes up.  There are more serious things in life than gaming.  Unfortunately.  


			
				broghammerj said:
			
		

> I was curious.  Do any of you Detroiters already game together or hang out?  Do any of you need players?



No doubt.  I know the group I run for is all going to be there.


			
				broghammerj said:
			
		

> Josh, could you post a link to the old thread.  There was some info on games stores there that relate to the discussion (yeah, and I didn't get to write those places in the area down)..



Here's the old thread.


----------



## qstor (Sep 14, 2004)

I want to run Steading of the Hill Giant chief. D&D 3.5 version with pre-gens. Morning preferred. 

Mike


----------



## qstor (Sep 14, 2004)

Someone should advertise this on the detroitgamersguild Yahoo! Group.
So we get some "cross" players.

Mike


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 14, 2004)

qstor said:
			
		

> I want to run Steading of the Hill Giant chief. D&D 3.5 version with pre-gens. Morning preferred.



I'll put you down.  And with 5 games per slot, I think we've got as many as we need, unless we hear that a lot more people are coming than I know about.  

Feel free to advertise on the yahoogroup, if you're a member.  Just point them to this thread to sign up.


----------



## ScyldSceafing (Sep 14, 2004)

*couple more in*

My SO and I have discussed attending this - but we're not sure if it's going to be a possibility. We have three kids, including 2-year-old twins, so getting child care is something akin to scaling the Matterhorn, with a broken hand, wearing full plate, in the late stages of syphilis.

FYI, she's Wyn A'rienh on these boards ... so Josh, put us down as strong 'maybes'. Just thought we should at least toss our names in the hat as you're trying to get a feel for potential numbers.

EDIT: Oh, and just for the purpose of 'dibs', I'd like to play in the CoC/DarkMatter game in the morning (love DarkMatter, love it) and Mark's D&D game in the afternoon. Wyn dear? What's your preference? <grins>

Finally, to answer the question posed above (yes, it's true, I didn't read the thread all the way through until after I posted), we used to play with Stockdale until some schedule incompatibilities forced us to part ways. For what it's worth, his character was then disemboweled by a mad vampire - who was actually trying to _help_ the party, in a particularly sociopathic way - and then reincarnated as a human female. Distaff Eladkot is now studying with elven mages in Enstad.

Hopefully Stockdale won't hit me when we get together again. <grins>


----------



## Stockdale (Sep 14, 2004)

Scyld - no harm done. Eladkot was always a little effeminate anyway. 

I hope you can make it. It will be nice to see you and Wynn again.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 14, 2004)

ScyldSceafing said:
			
		

> My SO and I have discussed attending this - but we're not sure if it's going to be a possibility. We have three kids, including 2-year-old twins, so getting child care is something akin to scaling the Matterhorn, with a broken hand, wearing full plate, in the late stages of syphilis.



I'll put you down, and hope you can make it!  Certainly I understand the angst of trying to get a babysitter for three kids; I'm "lucky" (at least in terms of this event) in that my wife isn't a gamer, so I'm home free as far as I know.

If it doesn't work out, we'll pull you off with no hard feelings.  Like I said, there are more important things in life than gaming.  Sometimes.


----------



## Remathilis (Sep 14, 2004)

*************BIG CHANGE********************

I think I'm going to change my game in the afternoon.

I'm thinking of Running "Shadows of the Last War" in Eberron with Pre-Gens.

Sound good to anyone? If the other one (Vampire Blade) comes out in time, I'll look at that too.

Josh, update my game when you get a chance.


----------



## RogueRonin (Sep 14, 2004)

qstor said:
			
		

> I want to run Steading of the Hill Giant chief. D&D 3.5 version with pre-gens. Morning preferred.
> 
> Mike




I would play this game, if you'll have me. If there is time I'll play something in the afternoon, too.


----------



## qstor (Sep 14, 2004)

RogueRonin said:
			
		

> I would play this game, if you'll have me. If there is time I'll play something in the afternoon, too.




Sure! I'm thinking it will take most of the day though. It's kind of a long module.

Mike


----------



## thalmin (Sep 14, 2004)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> *************BIG CHANGE********************
> 
> I think I'm going to change my game in the afternoon.
> 
> ...



_Whispers of the Vampire Blade_ comes out this friday, Sept 17th, along with _MM3_ and _Frostburn_.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 14, 2004)

Huh, no one wants to play in the no-name game... well, let's rectify that (for my game, at least )

After serious consideration, I'm going to run a bit of a prequel to the scenario I ran last year, though if there's call for it, I'd be happy to run that scenario again--I don't know how many people would be interested, though Kender42 could vouch for it 

So, a description:

*Capture the Flag Mage*

Some call him the Mad Mage; some call him the Laughing Goblin.  Whatever you may call him, he certifiable, and rather nasty.  Your mysterious benefactor wants him alive, and in fact will take the cost of raising him out of your reward if you bring him a body without a soul.  Why does he want the mage alive?  Who is this employer, anyway?  But more importantly, will you survive the mage's lair?

A 14th level adventure for 4-6.  I'll bring 6-8 pregens, or if you have a balanced 14th-level-ish character you'd like to use, bring it along and I'll give it a once-over at the break.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2004)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> Huh, no one wants to play in the no-name game... well, let's rectify that (for my game, at least )



Done.  I wouldn't sweat it yet either; we still have almost three months until the event to drum up players.


----------



## Kender42 (Sep 15, 2004)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *Capture the Flag Mage*
> A 14th level adventure for 4-6.  I'll bring 6-8 pregens, or if you have a balanced 14th-level-ish character you'd like to use, bring it along and I'll give it a once-over at the break.



Sign me up for this one.  I hate deathmatch, but I can play Capture the... err, Mage.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Sep 15, 2004)

> Oh, and just for the purpose of 'dibs', I'd like to play in the CoC/DarkMatter game in the morning (love DarkMatter, love it) and Mark's D&D game in the afternoon. Wyn dear? What's your preference? <grins>




Put me down for the same, please.


----------



## qstor (Sep 15, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Done.  I wouldn't sweat it yet either; we still have almost three months until the event to drum up players.




I posted the URL to this thread on the detroitgamersguild Yahoo! Group.

Mike


----------



## Cyri'kazzen the Drow (Sep 15, 2004)

Provided there is room, three of our gaming group would be interested in joining in on the fun for Detroit GameDay.  What is the process for signing up? Would we all need to sign up or can I sign up for the three of us?

Personally, I would be interested in Southern Exposure, but I don't know how many slots you are going to have Joshua.  Let me know.  I also wouldn't mind trying Eberron for the afternoon session, but I have no exposure to the campaign setting yet.  Would that be required?  Thanks.


----------



## Stockdale (Sep 15, 2004)

Following LazarusLong42, I'll see if I can't scare up some particpants with a name and descrition.

*Mail Call*

The advertisement said, “Start a new life on the outworld colonies.” The fine print said, “After you’ve worked off the passage fee.” For several years now you’ve been working off the passage fee aboard the Neither SSR delivering mail to the outworld colonies. It has been a tedious and boring existence, until now. The use of old astrogation tapes has cause a slight misjump and you’ve appeared further from your destination than planned. Further a passive scan of the area has picked up a faint automated distress beacon – the vessel's name, identification numbers, and the SOS.


----------



## Remathilis (Sep 15, 2004)

Shadows of the Last War

"Life's been tough. You and your companions were minding your own business when you stumbled upon a corpse. That got you invovled with a woman named Elaydren d'Cannith, a dragonmarked heir who requested you discover a forgotten forge deep in the bowels of Sharn. Well, after facing guardians, traps and even the Lords of Blades personal goons, you found a schema, an item used in magical creation. 'Why are so many people interested in it?' you wondered. Even as Elaydren pays you handsomely for it, you feel as if your involvement isn't done yet..."

Setting: Eberron
Levels: 2nd level
Characters: Pre-Gens (8 choices)


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2004)

qstor said:
			
		

> I posted the URL to this thread on the detroitgamersguild Yahoo! Group.



Great!  Thanks!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2004)

Cyri'kazzen the Drow said:
			
		

> Provided there is room, three of our gaming group would be interested in joining in on the fun for Detroit GameDay.  What is the process for signing up? Would we all need to sign up or can I sign up for the three of us?



I'd prefer that everyone sign up in person (with an ENWorld ID) just to cut down on the risk of phantom players, but I'm not gonna be too strict about that.  If you want in my game, I'll go ahead and put you in!


> Personally, I would be interested in Southern Exposure, but I don't know how many slots you are going to have Joshua.  Let me know.



Huh.  That's a good question.  Probably five or six.  More than that and it's a bigger game then I usually like to run, but I might be coaxed into adding one or two more if someone _really_ wanted in.

If we get that many people, though, we should start thinking about adding games...

Also, Mark, at least, and the rest of you eventually, how many slots are you wanting in your games?  I don't want more people signing up than we're willing to run; I can put a "full" notation on a game before people try to get in it, and prevent any miscommunications.


----------



## Cyri'kazzen the Drow (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks Joshua, I will have the others sign up on their own.  

If the player-to-GM ratio becomes too severe, I could be persuaded to run old-school Call of Cthulhu using the BRP system.  Not sure if there would be interest considering many folks enjoy the D20 version, but thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2004)

Cyri'kazzen the Drow said:
			
		

> If the player-to-GM ratio becomes too severe, I could be persuaded to run old-school Call of Cthulhu using the BRP system.  Not sure if there would be interest considering many folks enjoy the D20 version, but thought I would throw it out there.



Thanks for the offer!  I wouldn't sweat it, though.  Currently we have more than enough games.  The old BRP system is fun, too, though, and if anything, maybe even simpler for newbies than the (already simple) d20 rules.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 15, 2004)

Josh, d'you think I could persuade you to add the neccesary "is" to my description where I typoed it?  Thanks!

/grammar nazi
//really hates it when *I* mess up...


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 16, 2004)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> Josh, d'you think I could persuade you to add the neccesary "is" to my description where I typoed it?  Thanks!



Don't worry, man, I got your back!


----------



## Mark (Sep 16, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Mark (...) how many slots are you wanting in your games?




Six, please.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 16, 2004)

Josh, please sign me up for the Steading of the Hill Giant Chief in the morning, and Mark's D&D game in the afternoon.
Thanks

Curt


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 16, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Josh, please sign me up for the Steading of the Hill Giant Chief in the morning, and Mark's D&D game in the afternoon.



Got it.


----------



## Dernit (Sep 16, 2004)

qstor said:
			
		

> I want to run Steading of the Hill Giant chief. D&D 3.5 version with pre-gens. Morning preferred.
> 
> Mike




I am coming with RogueRonin, so sign me up for steading of the hill giant chief,  too. How many slots will there be for this game?


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 17, 2004)

No word yet.  Unless I hear otherwise from the GM's, I'll assume 6-slots per game max.


----------



## binkus (Sep 18, 2004)

im in for Southern COmfort


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 18, 2004)

Alright Josh (and fellow Gameday attendees), I will post a game title and catchy blurb for my d20M session within another few days.  This weekend is pretty jam-packed, what with the MSU/ND game on Saturday and the Ryder Cup on Sunday.  But, I figure by Monday or Tuesday I will have settled back in and can draft something worthy of this fine event!!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 20, 2004)

Cool, thanks.  Got you, binkus.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 20, 2004)

Is there any temptation to begin pimping the event so that we might have door prizes donated for participants?  I realize the last event was an unknown commodity, but given its success and the response we've received for this year's Detroit Gameday, you might find several companies willing to support your efforts.

Heck, you even have the Chiacgo big-shooters driving into town...their presence alone would merit contributions for door prize awards  !!


----------



## Cyri'kazzen the Drow (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Joshua.  Binkus is one of the players from my group.  I am still encouraging the other to get online and register with you.  Hopefully he will.  Please sign Binkus and myself up for "Capture the Mage" in the afternoon session.  Thanks.

As a side note, Quickbeam, are you an MSU grad?  If so, what year?


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 20, 2004)

Cyri'kazzen the Drow said:
			
		

> As a side note, Quickbeam, are you an MSU grad?  If so, what year?




Yes I am.  Must I date myself  ... 1993.  You?
BTW, both the Spartan debacle and the US performance during the Ryder Cup were painful.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 21, 2004)

MSU?  Oh you poor, poor dear. 

(He says as if he actually follows Wolverine sports.  But hey, I have to at least _pretend_ if I'm going to keep living in Ann Arbor.)


----------



## Cyri'kazzen the Drow (Sep 21, 2004)

Actually I wouldn't worry about dating yourself.  1992 grad here.  Unfortunately, I have a bad feeling the entire MSU season will be a debacle.


----------



## qstor (Sep 21, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> No word yet.  Unless I hear otherwise from the GM's, I'll assume 6-slots per game max.




Yeah six slots...I'm assuming its going to take all day since its a long module. I'm using the conversion from Enworld to run it. I'm making 10th level pre-gens.

Mike


----------



## reanjr (Sep 22, 2004)

Count me in.

I'd love to play the Dark•Matter game.  After all these years of wanting to PLAY rather than run a DM campaign, I've never had the opportunity.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 22, 2004)

qstor said:
			
		

> Yeah six slots...I'm assuming its going to take all day since its a long module. I'm using the conversion from Enworld to run it. I'm making 10th level pre-gens.



Hmmm... you've got a few folks signed up who are also in afternoon games.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 22, 2004)

reanjr said:
			
		

> Count me in.
> 
> I'd love to play the Dark•Matter game.  After all these years of wanting to PLAY rather than run a DM campaign, I've never had the opportunity.



Got ya.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 23, 2004)

Just a quick bump to keep this off the fourth page...


----------



## Kender42 (Sep 23, 2004)

My game in the morning is looking awful lonely.  

Would it generate any more interest if I made it a Demo game, so people can learn the rules? Anyone?

(Yes this is another shameless post to keep this thread alive. ^_^)


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 23, 2004)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> MSU?  Oh you poor, poor dear.




Thems are fightin' words, smiley face or not!!
Don't make me sick my herd o' cattle on you, buster  ...

FWIW I chose MSU over U of M for my particular program, and the campus.  Ann Arbor is a fun town with a great deal more going on, but East Lansing has a campus in the more traditional sense.  Just fit my style more.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 23, 2004)

Cyri'kazzen the Drow said:
			
		

> Actually I wouldn't worry about dating yourself.  1992 grad here.  Unfortunately, I have a bad feeling the entire MSU season will be a debacle.




It already is.  Only a 6-2 record in conference (maybe 5-3 with Michigan on the win side of the equation) will salvage things IMHO.

That's OK, basketball is right around the corner.  Can you say Final Four?


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 23, 2004)

OK Josh, here's the skinny on my d20 Modern game.  Please update the lead post accordingly.

Title: Many Happy Returns
Setting: Shadow Chasers, with a hint of Urban Arcana
Characters: Pregens will be posted ahead of time for player selection
Summary: Your team's recent accomplishments have drawn recognition and praise from the powers that be within Department-7.  However, the reward for this increased attention is a new assignment which is darker and more dangerous than anything your training ever anticipated.  A spree of ritualisitc murders is underway, and in its wake lies a litter of bodies missing various limbs and organs.  Whatsmore, the city museum is ready to open its most noteworthy exhibit in decades, but strange events and anonymous warnings surround the entire affair.  Can our heroes uncover the insidious truth in time to save the day?


----------



## Thoraxe Stormbringer (Sep 24, 2004)

Joshua could you please sign me up for the afternoon slot of capture the mage and an uncommitted slot for the morning

Thanks


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 24, 2004)

Quickbeam, Thoraxe: got it.


----------



## Halma (Sep 24, 2004)

Kender42 said:
			
		

> My game in the morning is looking awful lonely.
> 
> Would it generate any more interest if I made it a Demo game, so people can learn the rules? Anyone?
> 
> (Yes this is another shameless post to keep this thread alive. ^_^)




I would just like to play Shadow run again so I am whiling to have a refresher course in the game.. it has been several years since I have played...


Halma


----------



## Tyrwyth (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Joshua.  Please include me in the morning session, Steading of the Hill Giant Chief and the afternoon session of Capture the Mage.  Thanks


----------



## Thoraxe Stormbringer (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Joshua, I have decided to play the Steading of the Hill Giant Chief in the morning.  Please sign me up.  Thanks!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 25, 2004)

Got 'em.  There's a potential problem that apparently no one has spotted but me, though -- qstor has said that "Steading of the Hill Giant Chief" is a long module, and it could take the entire day, yet most of the players in his game also have afternoon games scheduled.  Someone needs to decide how to address that.  I suggest paring the module down to fit in the time slot, myself.


----------



## Mark (Sep 26, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Got 'em.  There's a potential problem that apparently no one has spotted but me, though -- qstor has said that "Steading of the Hill Giant Chief" is a long module, and it could take the entire day, yet most of the players in his game also have afternoon games scheduled.  Someone needs to decide how to address that.  I suggest paring the module down to fit in the time slot, myself.




Naw.  Keep it long.  That'll be fun!

One potential problem, I can clear up.  thalmin can't be in my second slot game because I plan to use some material from my second in Chicago (in which he is also playing), so he can be stricken from the record of my slot two. 

As for my slot one game, I still want more feedback from the other people signed up.  This means that -

shadowlight
Quickbeam
Remathilis
Stockdale
LazarusLong42

- all need to tell me their favorite level to play.  I'd like to also know the type of game you enjoy most (dungeon crawl, outdoor adventure, political intrigue, mystery, etc.)  In fact, feel free to tell me about your favorite gaming session ever, if that's what qualifies for what you like the most about gaming.


----------



## broghammerj (Sep 27, 2004)

Mark is your game DND in the old school sense or DND 3.5?  If it's 3.5 then sign me up.  I had planned to "Stead the Hill Giant", but would like to play D20 modern in the afternoon.

I prefer 4-8th level.....political intrigue or mystery.


----------



## Mark (Sep 27, 2004)

broghammerj said:
			
		

> Mark is your game DND in the old school sense or DND 3.5?  If it's 3.5 then sign me up.  I had planned to "Stead the Hill Giant", but would like to play D20 modern in the afternoon.
> 
> I prefer 4-8th level.....political intrigue or mystery.




3.5

You've got the sixth and final seat, brog.  Thanks for the details.


----------



## mudpyr8 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi guys. Great to see you doing this again. I'd like to play Steading in the morning and I'll run the following in the afternoon:

*Hard Rain*
The map promised glorious treasure, but revealed a hole in the ground.To top it off your return journey is punctuated by horrendous rain. Slogging for days you finally make it, only to find the town is a bit more... wet than usual.

*Characters*
      Available here
      Number: 3-6
      Points: 105 each

*Time
*4 hour slot*

     Rules Complexity
*Medium (Hero System Sidekick)

*Experience Required
*New players, both to Narosia and the Hero System are encouraged to play.

*Age
*13+, Maturity Preferred

_______________________________________________________
_Legendsmiths presents: Narosia * Sea of Tears, a complete fantasy setting for the Hero System._


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 27, 2004)

Mark, got your morning game full.  Do you have a description, or is that pending?  Sounds like maybe it is?

qstor, and everyone in that game; I'm looking for feedback from you on how you want to handle the potential scheduling conflict I mentioned.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 27, 2004)

mudpyr8 said:
			
		

> Hi guys. Great to see you doing this again. I'd like to play Steading in the morning and I'll run the following in the afternoon:



Howdy, mudpyr8.  Glad to see you back.

I'm concerned that we already have more games on the schedule than we are going to fill as it is, so I'm a little wary of adding another one unless we get a big rush of signups.  I have no problem making it an option, except that I don't want a lot of little, diluted games that are too small.  Let me know what y'all all think; I can add the game easily enough, but will we have enough people to play all these games?


----------



## mudpyr8 (Sep 27, 2004)

No prob. I'll come packin' my "Be a Hero Game" as well (2 hour HERO Demo). Please do put the Hard Rain game down and we'll play or not. I definitely want in on the Giant game tho.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 27, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> As for my slot one game, I still want more feedback from the other people signed up.  This means that -
> 
> shadowlight
> Quickbeam
> ...




I'd say 7th-10th level is my favorite.  As to style... any/all of the above would be cool.  I'd describe my favorite gaming session, but I was the DM.


----------



## Remathilis (Sep 28, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> all need to tell me their favorite level to play. I'd like to also know the type of game you enjoy most (dungeon crawl, outdoor adventure, political intrigue, mystery, etc.) In fact, feel free to tell me about your favorite gaming session ever, if that's what qualifies for what you like the most about gaming.



OOOoooh! Essay Question!

I'm game for either a good old-fashioned dungeon crawl or a good mystery game. My personal choice of levels is 5-10. Personally, my favorite sessions have to have the following:
a.) One death-defying combat situation in a unique environment (like on the back of a speeding train or on the wings of a falling dragon. Done both.)
b.) Memorable NPCs. Memorable PCs too, but DMs rarely have control over That. ::wink::
c.) A purpose. Gold and glory are good, but deeper meaning ties it all together. 
d.) Half-nekkid elf babes in chainmail bikinis with longswords. Oh yeah.


----------



## Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Mark, got your morning game full.  Do you have a description, or is that pending?  Sounds like maybe it is?




Thanks!  Description is pending while I get feedback from the players who have signed up.



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Howdy, mudpyr8.  Glad to see you back.
> 
> I'm concerned that we already have more games on the schedule than...




If he's signing up for "Steading" isn't the point moot, since it is an all day event?   

________________________



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> 7th level would be my vote, but anything from 5th-11th is cool IMO.






			
				broghammerj said:
			
		

> I prefer 4-8th level.....political intrigue or mystery.






			
				LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> I'd say 7th-10th level is my favorite.  As to style... any/all of the above would be cool.  I'd describe my favorite gaming session, but I was the DM.






			
				Remathilis said:
			
		

> I'm game for either a good old-fashioned dungeon crawl or a good mystery game. My personal choice of levels is 5-10. Personally, my favorite sessions have to have the following:
> a.) One death-defying combat situation in a unique environment (like on the back of a speeding train or on the wings of a falling dragon. Done both.)
> b.) Memorable NPCs. Memorable PCs too, but DMs rarely have control over That. ::wink::
> c.) A purpose. Gold and glory are good, but deeper meaning ties it all together.
> d.) Half-nekkid elf babes in chainmail bikinis with longswords. Oh yeah.




Thanks, Quickbeam, broghammerj, LazarusLong42, and Remathilis for the information.  Now, I just need info from *Stockdale and shadowlight*, please.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 28, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> If he's signing up for "Steading" isn't the point moot, since it is an all day event?



Depends on the resolution of the "Steading Situation."  


			
				Mark said:
			
		

> Thanks, Quickbeam, broghammerj, LazarusLong42, and Remathilis for the information.  Now, I just need info from *Stockdale and shadowlight*, please.



If you haven't heard anything by Thursday, I'll speak to them and point them back to this thread.  Both are in my regular gaming group, and we meet then.


----------



## Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Depends on the resolution of the "Steading Situation."
> 
> If you haven't heard anything by Thursday, I'll speak to them and point them back to this thread.  Both are in my regular gaming group, and we meet then.




Thanks.  I dropped qstor an email about that Steading Situaton, also, since it affects one of my potential second slot players.  I'm sure we've got plenty of time before the gameday to get these things straightened out, so I'm not so worried, but it is nice to remove the loose ends as soon as they're noticed.


----------



## qstor (Sep 28, 2004)

I was busy at work 

Steading can be a long module. I figured it would take all day to get the players through the majority of the module.

If its going to be a problem I can run a shorter adventure from Dungeon.

Mike


----------



## reanjr (Sep 28, 2004)

Sign me up for "Many Happy Returns" (Quickbeam's)


----------



## mudpyr8 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hmmm, didn't see that. If the Steading is an all day affair, then I'm out (please remove me). I want to run something. I would love to play in the game but I want to play more than one game on Gameday.

Put my Hard Rain game in the AM and we'll see if we get any takers, thanks. We've had tremendus success with these games at Origins & GenCon so I know they are a lot of fun. If I don't get 3 players, I'll run Be a Hero with however many there are, and if there aren't any I'll drink coffee, get wired, and silently heckle the Cthulhu players.   

I'll then hop onto Quickbeam's d20 Modern game (see if I can get any ideas for my Darkstreets Gothic Nanopunk HERO game) in the afternoon.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 28, 2004)

Well, before I move anyone, and have to move them again, let's sort out the "Steading" situation, and see what's going to happen with it.  I'll give it a few days before I move anyone...


----------



## Cyri'kazzen the Drow (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi there.  Several of the guys in the Steading adventure are in my game group and only very rarely get out to the EnWorld site.  Two of them signed up for Steading thinking it was a half a day session, not a full-day session.

Seeing as it is an all-day game, I contacted Thoraxe and Tyrwyth.  Both indicated that they would rather play different games for the Morning and Evening session.  So if Steading remains an all-day game, they would rather sign up for something else.  I hope this helps.

Let me know if you have any questions.  Thanks.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 29, 2004)

Just a quick bump, at least until the "Steading Situation" is resolved...


----------



## thalmin (Sep 29, 2004)

It's ok by me if it is an all-day event.


----------



## Stockdale (Sep 30, 2004)

*Mark wrote:*


> Thanks, Quickbeam, broghammerj, LazarusLong42, and Remathilis for the information. Now, I just need info from Stockdale and shadowlight, please.




I apologize for the delay in posting a response. I like playing PC in the 4 to 8th level area. I'm also all good with whatever type of story you want to run. I look for engaging stories with unforseen plot twists, but then again a lot of action is fun too. 

John


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 30, 2004)

Mark:

While I've already stated my preference for character level, I will happily chime in on the the two topics:

Game type -- I prefer some mystery and intrigue versus a straight up find/rescue the whatever/whomever style mission.  I also tend to prefer adventures with changing scenery, which means I'm in favor of starting in location A and being forced to travel to locations B and C to complete the task at hand.

Favorite sessions -- One was actually your _Whispering Woodwinds_ module as run by Crothian during the inaugural Columbus Gameday.  There was some mystery, changing locales, interesting NPCs and a good storyline.  Crothian did a nice job running the game, but most of all it was the character interplay that made the session so enjoyable.  IMO, that factor alone can make or break most sessions.
Another good session was early on in RttToEE when our group first stumbled into Hommlet and then moved along to the Moathouse.  Fun stuff...although that adventure became tedious after awhile.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 30, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Just a quick bump, at least until the "Steading Situation" is resolved...




FWIW, I think all day sessions are great.  But...

...that said, I personally believe they run in conflict with some of the most attractive aspects of a Gameday.  These events are perfect forums for meeting and gaming with new people, experiencing different styles of GMing a session, and experimenting with different game systems/worlds.

Perhaps the adventure can be partially abbreviated, or run over two separate Gameday events.  I know the latter option is somewhat complicated, but I have seen this done with encouraging results.  Posting the event to cover two entire time slots is fine (and will probably be a great game), but it may cost you several players interested in exploring other options.

Either way good luck, I'm sure this will work out just fine!


----------



## qstor (Sep 30, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> FWIW, I think all day sessions are great.  But...
> 
> ...that said, I personally believe they run in conflict with some of the most attractive aspects of a Gameday.  These events are perfect forums for meeting and gaming with new people, experiencing different styles of GMing a session, and experimenting with different game systems/worlds.
> 
> ...




Ok..no problem...I can run something just one slot. I'll run the conclusion another time.

I'd like to play the Dark Matter game if it's not full.

Mike


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 30, 2004)

qstor said:
			
		

> Ok..no problem...I can run something just one slot. I'll run the conclusion another time.
> 
> I'd like to play the Dark Matter game if it's not full.
> 
> Mike





Don't go changing just to please me  .

Seriously though, if you want to run _Steading_ over the course of two Gamedays just explain that up front in the synopsis.  I love cliffhanger events of this sort, and it provides enticement for folks to attend the next Gameday!!  It may also be the genesis of an intermittent game between you and some of the players who register for your session.  JD, Shadowlight, Stockdale and I all game together every few weeks now thanks to the last Gameday.


----------



## shadowlight (Sep 30, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Now, I just need info from *Stockdale and shadowlight*, please.



Well, I'm pretty flexible, but I generally like an _Alias_ level mix of intrigue and action.  I've playe a TON of level 1-6 games, so something higher than 6th level would be nice...

I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 30, 2004)

I guess I'm still not clear in how this is supposed to be working; qstor, please clarify!

Oh, and looks like both Stockdale and shadowlight have now chimed in, so I don't have to pester them tonight...


----------



## mudpyr8 (Sep 30, 2004)

*waits patiently*

Just to be clear, I'll stay in the Steading game if it is 1 slot and run "Hard Rain" in the opposite slot. If it remains all day, I'll run "Hard Rain" in the morning and play in Quickbeam's d20 Modern game.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 30, 2004)

reanjr said:
			
		

> Sign me up for "Many Happy Returns" (Quickbeam's)




Happy to have you on board!

Josh, please add our esteemed colleague to the list of players for my d20M game.  Thanks!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 30, 2004)

Whoops!  I told you I thought I saw a 5th signup for your game, but I forgot to add him to the list officially!  Caught it now.

Now, if we can just get the "Steading" game settled, and get everyone back in their correct places, we'll be all set.  Meanwhile I'll comb through the last few pages and look for some legitimate moves (as opposed to conditional moves -- I don't want to make those yet.)


----------



## Mark (Sep 30, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Now, if we can just get the "Steading" game settled




It appears to be settled already.



			
				qstor said:
			
		

> Ok..no problem...I can run something just one slot. I'll run the conclusion another time.
> 
> I'd like to play the Dark Matter game if it's not full.




qstor is running his game as a single slot and signing up for something in the second slot.  Everyone else stays right where they are.  All good, JD!

_________________________



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> 7th level would be my vote, but anything from 5th-11th is cool IMO.
> 
> Game type -- I prefer some mystery and intrigue versus a straight up find/rescue the whatever/whomever style mission.  I also tend to prefer adventures with changing scenery, which means I'm in favor of starting in location A and being forced to travel to locations B and C to complete the task at hand.
> 
> ...






			
				broghammerj said:
			
		

> I prefer 4-8th level.....political intrigue or mystery.






			
				LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> I'd say 7th-10th level is my favorite.  As to style... any/all of the above would be cool.  I'd describe my favorite gaming session, but I was the DM.






			
				Remathilis said:
			
		

> I'm game for either a good old-fashioned dungeon crawl or a good mystery game. My personal choice of levels is 5-10. Personally, my favorite sessions have to have the following:
> a.) One death-defying combat situation in a unique environment (like on the back of a speeding train or on the wings of a falling dragon. Done both.)
> b.) Memorable NPCs. Memorable PCs too, but DMs rarely have control over That. ::wink::
> c.) A purpose. Gold and glory are good, but deeper meaning ties it all together.
> d.) Half-nekkid elf babes in chainmail bikinis with longswords. Oh yeah.






			
				Stockdale said:
			
		

> I like playing PC in the 4 to 8th level area. I'm also all good with whatever type of story you want to run. I look for engaging stories with unforseen plot twists, but then again a lot of action is fun too.






			
				shadowlight said:
			
		

> Well, I'm pretty flexible, but I generally like an _Alias_ level mix of intrigue and action.  I've playe a TON of level 1-6 games, so something higher than 6th level would be nice...





Thanks, Everyone, for their input.  I'll put my mind to it and come up with something exciting and memorable!


----------



## Remathilis (Sep 30, 2004)

Hmm... Stockdale, Myself, and Campbell all seem playerless, and Kender42 has one player...

Do you think we have too many games running and might want to scale some back, or do we think we can round up enough bodies to fill the seats? 

- Remathilis, who wonders how much effort he should be putting into this at this point...


----------



## Stockdale (Oct 1, 2004)

Remathilis, I ran into this problem last gameday. (I even taled with JD regarding this last night). I'm going to take the postion at this time that i'll be prepared whether I have players or not - just in case. If not, I'll see if I can't slip into a game somewhere.


----------



## qstor (Oct 1, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I guess I'm still not clear in how this is supposed to be working; qstor, please clarify!
> 
> Oh, and looks like both Stockdale and shadowlight have now chimed in, so I don't have to pester them tonight...




Joshua, I'm just going to leave the PC's in a cliffhanger  

I see that the Dark matter game is running the same time as steading of the Hill Giant Chief. I'll play eberron or traveller d20 in the afternoon, which every goes off. Both are empty now.

Mike


----------



## mudpyr8 (Oct 1, 2004)

Since Steading is in the AM, please add my Hard Rain game to the afternoon slot. I know there are a lot of games going, but I'd like to give people options. I'll come ready to run, and then between the GMs/Players for some of the empty slots in the PM we'll figure something out.

I love to GM a lot and would be delighted to run my game no matter what. However, I know this is more of a d20 crowd, so HERO may not be on the radar, which is cool. I had a good time last Gameday and am looking for a repeat.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 1, 2004)

I should be meeting with the guys in my long-standing regular group within the next week or so, and several of them are likely to sign up for a game or two.  That should help fill some of the empty slots...


----------



## qstor (Oct 1, 2004)

mudpyr8 said:
			
		

> Since Steading is in the AM, please add my Hard Rain game to the afternoon slot. I know there are a lot of games going, but I'd like to give people options. I'll come ready to run, and then between the GMs/Players for some of the empty slots in the PM we'll figure something out.
> 
> I love to GM a lot and would be delighted to run my game no matter what. However, I know this is more of a d20 crowd, so HERO may not be on the radar, which is cool. I had a good time last Gameday and am looking for a repeat.




I'll play the Hero system too. I'll play pretty much anything. A 100 point fantasy game would be fun.

Mike


----------



## Kender42 (Oct 2, 2004)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> Hmm... Stockdale, Myself, and Campbell all seem playerless, and Kender42 has one player...
> 
> Do you think we have too many games running and might want to scale some back, or do we think we can round up enough bodies to fill the seats?
> 
> - Remathilis, who wonders how much effort he should be putting into this at this point...



Well I can always change my game, or go play something.

I am bringing at least two people with me who aren't ENworld'ers (well they are, but they read even less than I do) so I am not worried too much.

I can always swap Shadowrun for Paranoia or Mutants and Masterminds.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 4, 2004)

OK, busy weekend for me (my mother-in-law came into town...)  I think I got caught up on the latest activity, but if I missed something, please chime in again and make sure I see what you've got.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 5, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 5, 2004)

My usual gaming group gathering was postponed, so I guess that crew will probably not chime in (or sign up for any games) for another few days.  Fo some reason, they need a bit of motivating to actually visit the Boards and make posts.

To each his/her own I suppose, but in following suit with the preferred trend herein I will have them sign up for their own games.


----------



## mudpyr8 (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for posting my game, Joshua. Would you mind on your next round of edits either including this link or pasting the description up there. It's a pretty fun adventure, but without the description it doesn't look all that exciting.

Description: The map promised glorious treasure, but revealed a hole in the ground.To top it off your return journey is punctuated by horrendous rain. Slogging for days you finally make it, only to find the town is a bit more... wet than usual.

Link: http://www.narosia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=640

Thanks.


----------



## Kender42 (Oct 7, 2004)

I hate seeing no posts in this thread so it ends up waaaaaayyy back on page 5 or so.


----------



## broghammerj (Oct 11, 2004)

I leave for Miami and you let us fall to page 7?  Flabergasted doesn't describe my feelings right now!


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 11, 2004)

Yeah, well, I think we're to the point where gratuitous bumps aren't bringing new people to the thread anymore.  

I'm actually a bit concerned that we'll have to cancel some of these games.  I'm not sure if we're going to see very many more signups or not.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 11, 2004)

Which airline has a hub in Detroit?  I just can't remember, even though I've had some memorable lay-overs in the Detroit airport....

(Can you tell I hate driving?  And would actually consider flying to a gameday to avoid the 6 hour drive?)


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 11, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, I think we're to the point where gratuitous bumps aren't bringing new people to the thread anymore.
> 
> I'm actually a bit concerned that we'll have to cancel some of these games.  I'm not sure if we're going to see very many more signups or not.




I promise to generate some interest before month's end from one of my gaming groups.  Patience, my friend.  Patience.

If not, I'll begin a rather vocal campaign to spur additional interest and sign ups.  We are still talking nearly two months before the event after all .


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 11, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Which airline has a hub in Detroit?  I just can't remember, even though I've had some memorable lay-overs in the Detroit airport....
> 
> (Can you tell I hate driving?  And would actually consider flying to a gameday to avoid the 6 hour drive?)




Northwest has its own (new) terminal.

Several other airlines run a pretty solid array of flight options and times, but that depends on whether you're flying into Detroit out of Chicago or Milwaukee, Kent.


----------



## Remathilis (Oct 11, 2004)

I'll see if I can pull some of my players in, but I'm not sure who is willing and able...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 11, 2004)

Oh, it would definitely be Milwaukee.  Thanks for the info, Kevin!


----------



## qstor (Oct 11, 2004)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> I'll see if I can pull some of my players in, but I'm not sure who is willing and able...




I posted to the Detroit gamers Yahoo! Group. I think a few people saw it over there. I'll see if I can drum up more support. It's still early too.

Mike


----------



## BlakeT (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm one of those players that really isn't sure if I'll be in state that weekend or not.  It just depends if I am going to go to visit the family in NJ before Thanksgiving or during it.  I really won't know for a few weeks still I think.


----------



## mudpyr8 (Oct 12, 2004)

I just posted a Convention announcement on the HERO Boards to drum up some interest.

http://www.herogames.com/forums/showthread.php?p=474337#post474337

So that may give a small kick.


----------



## mudpyr8 (Oct 13, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard: Don't forget the train. It goes from Chicago to Dearborn in 5.5 hours and costs $50 RT. I used to take the train all the time from Ann Arbor to CHI and enjoyed it. By the time you deal with airport security you would have been better off with the train.

 Not to mention, if you come with your buddies you can game the whole way there.

 On a related topic, since you are willing to travel, U*Con is Nove 19-21 in Ann Arbor. 
http://www.ucon-gaming.org/

 This con, going on now for about 15 years, draws around 400-600 gamers and is a lot of fun. This year Jervis Johnson (Blood Bowl) and Pedro Barrenechea (Living Arcanis RPGA Coordinator) will be there. Lot's of fun and a great atmosphere. If anyone decides to go, let me know... I'd love to meet/see you again. I'll be running a lot of HERO (2 adventures and 4 free system demos). The con is well organized and one of the best in the region.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2004)

Jervis Johnson?  Dude, I'm gonna check that out; I've been a Blood Bowl fan for a long time.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 14, 2004)

mudpyr8 said:
			
		

> Barendd Nobeard: Don't forget the train. It goes from Chicago to Dearborn in 5.5 hours and costs $50 RT. I used to take the train all the time from Ann Arbor to CHI and enjoyed it. By the time you deal with airport security you would have been better off with the train.




Thanks for the suggestion.  I'll look into it.


----------



## mudpyr8 (Oct 14, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Jervis Johnson?  Dude, I'm gonna check that out; I've been a Blood Bowl fan for a long time.



 Sweet. I hope to see you there. We've already surpassed ticket sales for this time last year. There's also gonna be a huge BB tourney run by my good friend John Lewis, one of the key contributors to the new edition of the rules. He always runs a good tournament.

 There's already a number of D&D games in addition to the huge number of RPGA events as well.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 14, 2004)

mudpyr8 said:
			
		

> Sweet. I hope to see you there. We've already surpassed ticket sales for this time last year. There's also gonna be a huge BB tourney run by my good friend John Lewis, one of the key contributors to the new edition of the rules. He always runs a good tournament.



Yeah, I noticed that.  JKL has been a driving force in the BB community for quite a while.  Although between you and me, I'm not that big of a fan of the new online version of the rules.  The original Third Edition rules were a lot better in a lot of ways, and the new rules cater to a very small subset of the gamers and shut out the majority by balancing long-term league play and neutering short term league play significantly.


----------



## mudpyr8 (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes, I agree with you but I think they realized that league play is the only way to maintain consistent interest in the game over time. Otherwise it is a casual board game. I playtested a lot of the league rules in the leagues JKL and I ran and the new rules I think do a great job of presenting balance and excitement. League play definitely adds a depth to the game that shifts it to a different level of play.

 Either way, I hope to see you there. I just posted a list of events (RPGA & Roleplaying) here http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=103786. I will be doing a number of free HERO demos and my 2 games, but I will be pretty much living at the Michigan Union.

 A round of drinks on me for the Gamedayers that come out either Friday or Saturday nights! Caffinated, Non-caff, Toxic, or non your choice. A2 has a lot of venues.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 14, 2004)

(Geez -- hijacking my own thread.  Well, this'll be my last post on this subject...)

Yeah, but the rules only favor _long-running_ leagues, and the former rules only broke after considerable use.  In my experience, most leagues are relatively short-term leagues; after a season or two they disband, or hit reset, or for whatever reason have all new teams.  The old rules worked marvelously under that paradigm, and the new rules make that paradigm considerably more boring and slower paced than before.  While favoring long-term leagues, the newer rules ironically put up a pretty significant barrier to entry to getting leagues into long-term status by making the short term much less interesting and fun, and dynamic.  This is seen in the new aging rules, the trait/skill split, the new costs and earnings tables; I think the game has migrated towards favoring long-term chess-player type guys, and I think that is fundamentally at odds with the majority of the market, who want fast, loose, dynamic, bloody and more fun in a shorter term.  The new official rules cater to those who are in the Blood Bowl country club, while taking away a lot of the fundamental appeal of the game in the first place.

To this day, the best Blood Bowl gaming I've ever had was in grad school right about the time of the very first third edition reprint.  Jervis used to post on the old bbowl-l listserve, and we had adopted a handful of what he posted there as official house rules (rookie big guys, Sigurd's Injury table, no star players) and after each season (which ran for an entire semester, with one game per team per week) we'd hit reset and everyone would start over with rookie teams again.

Other than that, I also have a problem with using a straight d6 for most rolls; if the game were migrated to a 2d6 roll to take advantage of a better approximation of a bell curve, I think it'd also be more fun.  It's frustrating to see a good plan go to waste because you roll a one, hit your reroll and roll another one.  To some, that's a feature, not a bug, but it tends to turn me off.  I've had a pretty lousy season with my orcs this year, and most games I've lost have been (and my opponents have agreed) due to bad dice wherein I'm not sure what I could have done better other than roll higher.

But that's another issue entirely.  And I didn't really have that problem before, it seems.


----------



## qstor (Oct 14, 2004)

mudpyr8 said:
			
		

> Either way, I hope to see you there. I just posted a list of events (RPGA & Roleplaying) here http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=103786. I will be doing a number of free HERO demos and my 2 games, but I will be pretty much living at the Michigan Union.




I'm going to help run the Living Greyhawk and Green Regent RPGA stuff and might play Call of Cthulhu.

Mike


----------



## shadowlight (Oct 14, 2004)

qstor said:
			
		

> I'm going to help run the Living Greyhawk and Green Regent RPGA stuff and might play Call of Cthulhu.
> 
> Mike



 Well crap.  Now I'm going to have to go...  I've been wanting to try out Green Regent!


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 14, 2004)

I love how sidenotes within a thread, ocasionally become the primary ongoing topic within the thread .

BTW Josh, have the recent posts helped to marginally decrease your concern about the attendance for this event?  I figure with nearly two months left, people will drum up adequate support to make our Second Gameday a success!


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh, I'm not worried about it being a success.  I just wonder if we'll get too many more people than we already have.  If we do, great!  If not, we'll take a step back, consolidate some games, and still have a successful gameday, I think.


----------



## mudpyr8 (Oct 15, 2004)

Sounds great. My ulterior motive with my posting was also to keep Gameday in the headlines. Too bad there isn't an events only forum so the thread would stay visible for much longer.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 19, 2004)

Based on some personal communication, I pulled Stockdales' game off the afternoon slot.  That shouldn't affect anyone since he didn't have any players yet.  John, let me know when you've decided what you want to sign up for in its place.


----------



## Stockdale (Oct 19, 2004)

Yep, let's pull that session from the table. Considering the lack of interest in either the morning sci-fi  game or this T20 session (neither session has any takers   ), I'd rather sign up for something. Thanks to all who considered my T20 game.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 20, 2004)

mudpyr8 said:
			
		

> Too bad there isn't an events only forum so the thread would stay visible for much longer.



Yeah, but nobody would see it in that forum. At least in General, you can attract more new people.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 20, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Yeah, but nobody would see it in that forum. At least in General, you can attract more new people.



Yep, exactly.  I'd rather have a few gratuitous bumps -- or lets face it, a lot of 'em-- then a thread that most people didn't see...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 21, 2004)

SO, two things:

(1)  Gratuitous bump--can't have enough of them.

(2)  Though I'd intended to use pregens for my game, given that it's almost full and we're over a month out, I'm prefectly happy to entertain characters generated by those intending to participate.  If you're interested, let me know, and I'll send you creation guidelines.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 22, 2004)

Just checking in to provide another

*BUMP*


----------



## mudpyr8 (Oct 22, 2004)

ka-bump.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 24, 2004)

Well, after some thought, I've decided to run something else in the morning slot. Let me know what you would like, amongst the following:

 Mutants and Masterminds
 Star Wars d20
 Angel/Buffy


----------



## qstor (Oct 25, 2004)

I've always wanted to play M&M. Don't know if I'll have time at the game day but I'd be interested in a game sometime. I'm in Macomb.

Mike


----------



## RogueRonin (Oct 25, 2004)

.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 25, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Jaws (Oct 25, 2004)

If I already didn't have planned trips to Minneapolis, MN in 3 weeks and to Williamsburg, VA from Christmas to New Year's, I would go to Detroit Gameday II after gaming with Quickbeam and Joshua Dyal.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 25, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> If I already didn't have planned trips to Minneapolis, MN in 3 weeks and to Williamsburg, VA from Christmas to New Year's, I would go to Detroit Gameday II after gaming with Quickbeam and Joshua Dyal.
> 
> 
> Peace and smiles
> ...




Well, if your current plans fall through you are most wlecome to join us.  We'd be honored to have you join the fray, Motor City style .

Take care Jaws, it was great meeting you.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 25, 2004)

BTW, I also wanted to say that the Chicago Gameday events set the bar pretty high this time around.  If we want to outdo them -- and I know we do -- then our GMs (myself included) are gonna need to do our homework.  Let's come prepared with some interesting pregen characters, good setting backstories, and lots of wicked RB encounters and plot twists !


----------



## Kender42 (Oct 25, 2004)

Joshua:

You can yank my Shadowrun game out of the morning slot. Only one person is interested, and to be honest, with me working second shift now, I may not be awake enough after a short night's sleep and a 2.5 hour drive to run a game. 

My apologies to the one interested player.


----------



## Kender42 (Oct 25, 2004)

Campbell said:
			
		

> Well, after some thought, I've decided to run something else in the morning slot. Let me know what you would like, amongst the following:
> 
> Mutants and Masterminds
> Star Wars d20
> Angel/Buffy




I, and at least two friends will play M&M if you do this.


----------



## Halma (Oct 25, 2004)

Kender42 said:
			
		

> Joshua:
> 
> You can yank my Shadowrun game out of the morning slot. Only one person is interested, and to be honest, with me working second shift now, I may not be awake enough after a short night's sleep and a 2.5 hour drive to run a game.
> 
> My apologies to the one interested player.





Does anyone have a spot for me?  Looks like all the Morning Games slots are full...


Halma AK AK


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 25, 2004)

Halma said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a spot for me?  Looks like all the Morning Games slots are full...



I wouldn't worry about it yet.  It looks like at least one more game is still on in the morning, although exactly what it is is TBD at this point anyway.  There may yet be some flux in the schedule too; we've got some backup plans in place.

And if worse comes to worst, I could always fit you in my game; I'll have one or two extra pregens to accomodate any walkins or other displaced gamers that need a home.


----------



## runecaster (Oct 25, 2004)

*Sign me up for Mutants and Masterminds in the AM*

Please!


----------



## Kender42 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah, I am definately in for M&M. It'll give me a chance to play the game instead of running it for my malconte... players. :-D


----------



## runecaster (Oct 25, 2004)

*Sign me up for "Capture the Flag Mage" in the PM*

Please!


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 25, 2004)

runecaster said:
			
		

> Please!



Well, we don't know for sure if it is going to be M&M yet, although it looks like at least it's getting a lot of support...


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 25, 2004)

Campbell and JD:
I know the game has not yet been determined as M&M, but given the vocalized support thus far I'm betting it will be.  That said, at least two of my gaming buddies (one of whom will likely check the boards today; the other is out of town until this weekend) are going to be interested in this option.

Halma:
If you needed an afternoon slot, I'd be happy to place you in my game since I had the pleasure of participating in yours this weekend.  But since you need a morning slot I will simply cross my fingers and hope you find seat in a game which appeals to your interests.


----------



## Halma (Oct 25, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Halma:
> If you needed an afternoon slot, I'd be happy to place you in my game since I had the pleasure of participating in yours this weekend.  But since you need a morning slot I will simply cross my fingers and hope you find seat in a game which appeals to your interests.





Thanks for the offer, but allas I do need a morning game.  I just noticed that one of the morning games was a Mutants and Master Minds game, and I would love to give it a try.   So sign me up for the MM game in the morning slot if it is still available.  


Thanks guys, 

Halma


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 25, 2004)

Now, as soon as Campbell confirms that it will be a M&M game, I think we'll be good to go.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 26, 2004)

It looks like Mutants and Masterminds it will be. I should have a description ready within the next 24 hours.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 28, 2004)

OK, great.  I'll wait for the description to update the main page, plus this serves as a friendly *BUMP* to get us off page 5.

Meanwhile, it looks like, Campbell, you've got an instant four or so gamers in your game already, with possibly two more in the wings.  We might yet need a fifth game in the morning after all, if all our morning games turn up full more than a month before the gameday.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 28, 2004)

What is Mutants & Masterminds?


----------



## qstor (Oct 28, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> What is Mutants & Masterminds?




Its a d20 based super heros game that has won rave reviews. There's more info on greenronin.com which takes you to another site. I have 3 of the books but haven't found the time or group to play. The artwork is fantastic.


In other news...My Southern Oakland Cty gaming group lost its place to play and 2 players if anyone is interested in a 3.5e Greyhawk home game.

Mike


----------



## reanjr (Oct 30, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> [*]*"Many Happy Returns"*
> *DM:* Quickbeam
> *System:* d20 Modern
> *Setting:* Shadow Chasers, with a hint of Urban Arcana
> ...




I have a buddy who would like to sign up for this game.  His handle's Fatman.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 30, 2004)

For those of you interested in a Mutants and Masterminds game, what type of game would you prefer?


----------



## Kender42 (Oct 30, 2004)

Campbell said:
			
		

> For those of you interested in a Mutants and Masterminds game, what type of game would you prefer?



I prefer a 4 color style myself. But am open to most anything.


----------



## qstor (Nov 1, 2004)

Kender42 said:
			
		

> I prefer a 4 color style myself. But am open to most anything.




I'd like 4 color too. But I'm not sure if the game will run next to the Steading of the Hill Giant Chief.

Mike


----------



## qstor (Nov 1, 2004)

For Steading of the Hill Giant Chief if you guys want to make up 10th level PC's e-mail me off boards at qstor_67@yahoo dot com for some creation rules.

Mike


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 1, 2004)

qstor said:
			
		

> I'd like 4 color too. But I'm not sure if the game will run next to the Steading of the Hill Giant Chief.



I'm not sure what you mean.  You can't be in the M&M game, because you're running Steading in the same slot!


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 1, 2004)

All of the confusion these last two thread pages has become quite amusing...and yet it's totally unnecessary.  Please take a moment to read the first page or so in full detail.  If you need a good point of reference look at the recent Chicago Gameday thread -- which happens to be the event model we are using.

Simply stated, there are two "slots" (which is to say time slots) during which games will be running CONCURRENTLY.  All of the morning slot games will be played during the same block of time at tables in the gaming room.  Then we will break for lunch, and resume with the various afternoon game sessions.  If you have volunteered to run a game in the morning you cannot also _play_ a game in the morning, given the current laws of physics.  Same goes for the afternoon sessions.  Attendees who are not running any games may elect to participate in the offered game sessions in either or both the morning and afternoon slots.

BTW Josh, my game is now full.  Please update the event listing accordingly.


----------



## qstor (Nov 1, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what you mean.  You can't be in the M&M game, because you're running Steading in the same slot!





Thats what I figured 

Mike


----------



## Mark (Nov 3, 2004)

Things do NOT look good for me making it the Detroit gameday on the 4th of December.  I should probably make it official, which I am so as not to keep folks guessing.  Yup.  This is official notification.  No me on the 4th.  My apologies.  This really sucks.


----------



## Halma (Nov 3, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Things do NOT look good for me making it the Detroit gameday on the 4th of December.  I should probably make it official, which I am so as not to keep folks guessing.  Yup.  This is official notification.  No me on the 4th.  My apologies.  This really sucks.






If Mark cannot DM in the Afternoon slot, I am whiling to DM an Ebberon Game.  I would like to do the Adventure in the back of the Campaign book, and or if people have all read this one, I can also do the Shadows of the last War Adventure.  I will allow for Character Creation prior to the game (1st lvl for the Adventure in the back of the Campaign book, or 2nd Lvl for the Shadows of the last war).   Let me know if anyone is interested.

Halma


----------



## Halma (Nov 3, 2004)

Halma said:
			
		

> If Mark cannot DM in the Afternoon slot, I am whiling to DM an Ebberon Game.  I would like to do the Adventure in the back of the Campaign book, and or if people have all read this one, I can also do the Shadows of the last War Adventure.  I will allow for Character Creation prior to the game (1st lvl for the Adventure in the back of the Campaign book, or 2nd Lvl for the Shadows of the last war).   Let me know if anyone is interested.
> 
> Halma





Oops I just saw that someone else is running my game.... I withdrawal my entry... sorry guys.. My oversight..


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 3, 2004)

We've had some discussions about potential backup games; I think it's clear that those who signed up for Mark's game are interested in classic D&D with fun, inventive plots and encounters.  So maybe something out of Dungeon?

Hey, Mark, here's a thought -- maybe we could talk you into donating one of your modules to a would-be DM that would step into your shoes there; that way we get the next best thing?


----------



## qstor (Nov 3, 2004)

If the DM of the Traveller d20 games wants to run it in the afternoon, I'd be interested in that. If it can be ressurected 

Mike


----------



## Remathilis (Nov 3, 2004)

I Could Move my Shadows of the Last War Game to the Morning if people want a D&D game in the AM...

AM or PM, Mark's players help me out.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 4, 2004)

I took Mark's games completely off the schedule, and moved everyone in them to the "Uncommitted" area.  I think we'll likely need someone to volunteer to run something else in the morning, and we still need to sort out Campbell's M&M game.  So, we're a month away, but we have some work to do!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 4, 2004)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> I Could Move my Shadows of the Last War Game to the Morning if people want a D&D game in the AM...
> 
> AM or PM, Mark's players help me out.



Cool!  Although three of those displaced players from the morning are in my group, and we're running those Eberron adventures right now.


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 4, 2004)

I wonder if there's any interest in a newbie RPGA game in the morning slot for people who have never tried RPGA games...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 5, 2004)

If there's interest, I'll DM a morning slot reprising my game from last year (as it'll take me about two hours of prep time )


----------



## mudpyr8 (Nov 5, 2004)

If people would prefer 4 color supers, I could switch my Fantasy Hero "Hard Rain" game to Champions. I have an adventure where we spend 1 hour making characters and then the balance (3-4 hours?) playing the adventure. Gives everyone a chance to make a character the way they want and get into play fast. Perhaps people will be spent on supers, playing M&M in the morning, or maybe they'll want more.

Would there be more interest in a supers game in the PM than a Fantasy Hero game? Or Savage Worlds/Supers (http://www.peginc.com/)?


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 5, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Things do NOT look good for me making it the Detroit gameday on the 4th of December.  I should probably make it official, which I am so as not to keep folks guessing.  Yup.  This is official notification.  No me on the 4th.  My apologies.  This really sucks.




I sincerely hope all is well with you and yours, Mark.  Your presence will be sorely missed.


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 5, 2004)

On behalf of the planning committee (JD and shadowlight), let me say that I deeply appreciate offers to juggle game types and times.  But before we starting heading down either of those rather confusing roads, there are another few options worthy of exploration.

** I've spoken to Stockdale who has graciously offered to run events at both of the Detroit Gamedays.  Sadly, his offered games haven't had many takers...yet.  After employing some strongarm tactics (and borderline begging) he may "volunteer" to run a rather unique D&D game for the displaced morning persons.  I'm hoping this plays out, since I know he is a creative and cruel DM, whose sessions are always entertaining.

** Several of the players in one of my regular groups have now been made aware of the Detroit Gameday, and it is possible one of them will step forward to run an event.  At least three people from this group are very experienced DM's, and they'd provide new blood to the Gameday roster. 

** Finally, if there are no other simple and attractive offers on the table, I would run a morning D&D session.

The bottom line is that I don't want other folks to start changing their game concepts of time slots because Mark is unable to attend.  We have a month to replace his game slot, and there are plenty of viable options as yet unexplored.


----------



## Cyri'kazzen the Drow (Nov 5, 2004)

Currently I am in Joshua's game in the morning and LazurusLong's in the afternoon session.  However, if needed, I would be willing to run a DnD 3.5 adventure from Dungeon mag if there is interest.  I would also be willing to run a Cthulhu game if there is more interest in that type of game.  Whether I play or run a session, I am looking forward to meeting you all and plan on having a great deal of fun on December 4th.

As a side note, Quickbeam how are you dealing with the after-effects of last Saturday?


----------



## Remathilis (Nov 5, 2004)

ALL DISPLACED PLAYERS

Give me a Yay or Nay on Shadows of the Last War for AM or PM

Basically, type AM, PM or NEITHER

Thanks!


----------



## qstor (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll play Champions or Fantasy Hero in the PM or Eberron.

Mike


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 5, 2004)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> ALL DISPLACED PLAYERS
> 
> Give me a Yay or Nay on Shadows of the Last War for AM or PM
> 
> ...



 Quickbeam, Stockdale, J Dyal, and I are already playing through Shadows of the Last War in our game group.


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 6, 2004)

shadowlight said:
			
		

> Quickbeam, Stockdale, J Dyal, and I are already playing through Shadows of the Last War in our game group.




What he said .
Thanks for the offer though!!


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 6, 2004)

Cyri'kazzen the Drow said:
			
		

> Currently I am in Joshua's game in the morning and LazurusLong's in the afternoon session.  However, if needed, I would be willing to run a DnD 3.5 adventure from Dungeon mag if there is interest.  I would also be willing to run a Cthulhu game if there is more interest in that type of game.  Whether I play or run a session, I am looking forward to meeting you all and plan on having a great deal of fun on December 4th.
> 
> As a side note, Quickbeam how are you dealing with the after-effects of last Saturday?




If Stockdale doesn't cow to the pressure I'm exerting (or if he would simply prefer to play), I think this is an excellent option to replace Mark's game in the morning.

As for last Saturday, are you referring to the Chicago Gameday two weeks ago, or the giant windstorm last week which caused a 24 hour power outage in my area?

If it is the former (which is my presumption), Sunday was brutal...just BRUTAL!  I play in a football league, and had to drag myself around the field for 90 minutes on only five hours of total sleep in the preceding two days.  That was followed by a birthday party and other family activities.  Needless to say, I crashed at about 8:30pm that night right around the time we put our youngest in bed.
If you were asking about last weekend, that was also difficult.  Why?  Because the power outage prevented us from carving pumpkins effectively; led to the purchase and hook-up of a generator; contributed to Griffin (our youngest...and most active child) going to bed early; and nearly wrecked our plans for the neighborhood Halloween party we were hosting.  Worst of all, Griffin's early bed time combined with Daylight Savings, led to us being up at 4:30 with a very alert and busy child .

Was that too much information?  If so, I apologize.  But in any event, thanks for asking CtD!!


----------



## Cyri'kazzen the Drow (Nov 6, 2004)

Actually Quickbeam I was referring to the latest and possibly greatest MSU heartbreaker in recent memory.  I am not sure I will ever be able to ever get over this one vs. UM.

Let me know as soon as you can about running the session for Gameday and I will get out a description.  Thanks.


----------



## Remathilis (Nov 6, 2004)

That being said, I'll withdraw my Eberron game. 

I'll remain uncommitted until some more D&D games open for now. 

Else, I guess I could run something else, like maybe a good run of Heart of the Nightfang Spire?


----------



## broghammerj (Nov 6, 2004)

For me, if I'm not enrolled in the morning game it is no big deal.  There are a number of factors:

1. I still may have to pull out of gameday for hospital related reasons.  Don't worry, not my own health!  I may have to work although I'm pressing to get it off and won't know until mid-late Nov.

2. My wife still can't understand my "childish ways" and a half day of gaming wouldn't kill her.

3. With my professional responsibilities, my time to reading about new systems and RPGs has gone in the toilet.  I wouldn't necessarily mind *watching* some new games in the AM to learn how to play.

That being said would I love to be there all day for some kickin RPG action, meet some new people, possibly find new people to game with, learn some new systems, dodge work, dodge the wife........AH YEAH!


----------



## broghammerj (Nov 6, 2004)

Shadowlight,

I would possibley be interested in a RPGA game.  I'm vaguely familiar with RPGA, but never been a member or know what tournaments are like, etc.  Never knew anyone in the RPGA (  I know, the words of a blasphemer).


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 7, 2004)

Cyri'kazzen the Drow said:
			
		

> Let me know as soon as you can about running the session for Gameday and I will get out a description.  Thanks.



We've already got seven uncommitted morning folks; I don't think there should be any need for you to change your schedule unless you'd really rather run something.  I know several of those uncommitted folks are also DMs, and some of them have even been identified as potential backup DMs already, so we just need to sort out who's going to do what.


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 7, 2004)

Cyri'kazzen the Drow said:
			
		

> Actually Quickbeam I was referring to the latest and possibly greatest MSU heartbreaker in recent memory.  I am not sure I will ever be able to ever get over this one vs. UM.
> 
> Let me know as soon as you can about running the session for Gameday and I will get out a description.  Thanks.




My friend, I learned during my freshman year that the Spartan football program would annually find new (and increasingly more painful) ways to disappoint its legion of faithful fans.  Look at yesterday's loss to the Buckeyes for another example.
This year's game versus the Weasels came down to three things:
1) Stanton being injured before half time.
2) Poor fielding of an onside kick.
3) The dreaded "Prevent Defense."

Oh well, hoops season is just around the corner!  Don't get me wrong, I will always root -- and root *HARD* -- for our gridiron boys, but I've become a little numb and immune to the shock of these frustrating losses.


----------



## Cyri'kazzen the Drow (Nov 8, 2004)

Joshua- Sounds good.  I am just happy to be attending, so it really isn't a big deal whether I play or GM.  If things cannot be worked out with others in terms of running a game you can use me as insurance if you like.

Quickbeam- So true about the Spartans as I have also come to expect it.  Unfortunately my expectations were peaked after we thoroughly dominated UM for three quarters.


----------



## Stockdale (Nov 8, 2004)

Alright Quickbeam, enough. I submit. I'll run a morning straight out D&D game.

Four players -7th level. Players create their own characters using 26 point buy (25 plus the extra one for fourth level). Players can use any race, class, feat, spell, whatever. during character creation, gold is limited to that found for 7th level NPCs in the DMG. Buy whatever you can afford. Send me characters at jjstockdale@hotmail.com. If you choose to use non-PBH material, send me a source reference and a brief description of the benefits.

I'll run a modified version of Bloodlines out of Dungeon. I'll post an introductory paragraph later on. 

John


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 8, 2004)

Please ignore this duplicate post.


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 8, 2004)

Stockdale said:
			
		

> Alright Quickbeam, enough. I submit. I'll run a morning straight out D&D game.
> 
> Four players -7th level. Players create their own characters using 26 point buy (25 plus the extra one for fourth level). Players can use any race, class, feat, spell, whatever. during character creation, gold is limited to that found for 7th level NPCs in the DMG. Buy whatever you can afford. Send me characters at jjstockdale@hotmail.com. If you choose to use non-PBH material, send me a source reference and a brief description of the benefits.
> 
> ...




Gotcha!  Thanks for your kind offer to run a morning D&D game.  Now I just have to work on your rather paltry point buy number .

BTW Josh, you can put me down as signed up for Stockdale's event once he formally supplies a description and you have it listed on the front page.


----------



## Stockdale (Nov 9, 2004)

Here's the intorductory hook for Bloodlines:

The road can be long and weary, but today it is not. You hear the hooves beating, the shouts of men and the rattle of tack. You turn around to see a carriage, which bears the symbol of a charging boar, careen through the fork in the road you passed some minutes ago. It's moving too fast for the turn and tips, spilling several armored men to ground. Amidst the confusion of the accident and the horses trying to rise, two dark figures lope into the street and descend upon the dazed men. Their screams are renewed and, even from you distance, you can see that the newcomers intend to eat the carriages' occupants.


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 9, 2004)

Stockdale said:
			
		

> ...even from your distance, you can see that the newcomers intend to eat the carriages' occupants.




  That's so cool...and wicked.  I love it!!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 10, 2004)

Well, I've got the new game in the first post, so all you displaced folks; decide what yer going to do!


----------



## Remathilis (Nov 10, 2004)

Sign me up for Stockdale's morning game.

Character forthcoming.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, no activity on the thread in several days.  We're getting relatively close, here, people!  What, three weeks?  Let's get these last games filled!


----------



## Cyri'kazzen the Drow (Nov 16, 2004)

Lazarus,  

I currently do not have a 14th level character so I will need a pre-gen for your afternoon game.  However, I know that Thoraxe has a 14th level dwarf fighter that he would like to use.   He has it in a MS Word template.  Do you want him to email it to you or should he just bring it on GameDay?  Thanks.


----------



## Stockdale (Nov 16, 2004)

Quickbeam and Rethamilis: If we don't get any more people to sign up, the game will go on with the two of you. I'll adapt.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, there's enough displaced people that I'm sure it'll actually be bigger than that when all is said and done.  It'd be nice to get everyone settled sooner rather than later, though.  Just in case there's more surprises we need to work through.


----------



## mudpyr8 (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, I know there are a lot of uncommiteds in the PM and I can assure them of a rousing classic fantasy adventure. I realize it isn't d20, but it will be mucho fun just the same. I run these events every year at UCon and GenCon and they are always well received. Nearly all of the players have never played Hero before and walk away having had a great time.

 So, you wallflowers out there, come sit down at my table and let me tell you a story....


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 18, 2004)

Crap, less than three weeks until the Gameday!  Time to make a more concerted effort to keep this from slipping too far off the first page.

And let's get those games filled, people!  Lots of displaced people from Mark's game have not signed up for anything else yet!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 19, 2004)

'nother quick BUMP.


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 19, 2004)

Sign me up for Bloodlines in the AM.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 20, 2004)

Alright, got it.


----------



## Remathilis (Nov 20, 2004)

Ok Josh.... Last Time I swear

I'm not going to run SHADOWS.... Too little interest. However, I AM going to run a pick up game of BASIC D&D (Rules Cyclopedia) playing IN SEARCH OF THE UNKNOWN.

There is no sign up needed, no player limit. We're doing this OLD SKOOL.

IF something falls through, that game will be there to play through. 

Thanks.


----------



## Cyri'kazzen the Drow (Nov 22, 2004)

bump...


We're less than two weeks away....


----------



## Remathilis (Nov 23, 2004)

BUMP~!

Uncomitted, lets organize and get to playing.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 25, 2004)

Sounds cool, Rem.  Nice new avatar, by the way.


----------



## broghammerj (Nov 25, 2004)

Put me in Stockdales AM game.  Looks like work is going to be clear for now.  Friendly neighborhood......bumpity.....bump......bump


----------



## Remathilis (Nov 26, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Sounds cool, Rem. Nice new avatar, by the way.



Thanks! ;-) May 19th 2005 can't come fast enough...


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 27, 2004)

OK, I think I have the first post up to date.  Let me know if I'm missing anything...


----------



## mudpyr8 (Nov 29, 2004)

Just ran Hard Rain at U*Con for a group of 7, finished on time (4 hour slot). Most of the group had never played Hero before and had a blast. I was even asked to run a follow-up game on Sunday, which went off just as well (complete report at http://www.narosia.com/).

 Just trying to pump a little PR for my game in the PM. A lot of uncommitteds still and I am positive a good time will be had by all. I'll be there to run it, so hopefully some people will step up to the table. The game is an adventure from our upcoming world setting to be published this spring from Hero Games.

 See you there.


----------



## Halma (Nov 29, 2004)

*I will have something come up for this weekend.*



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> OK, I think I have the first post up to date.  Let me know if I'm missing anything...




Unfortunately I have had something come up this weekend on really short notice and I will not be able to attend.  I am sorry for this... but some time in the future I would like to join you guys.

Sorry to the game that I am pulling out of I hope this doesn't affect you too bad.


Hope you all have a good game day,

Halma


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 30, 2004)

Got you covered, Halma.  We'll be sorry to not have you.


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 30, 2004)

OK, I've decided that in the interest of fairness I will _not_ post the pregen PC's for my afternoon d20 Modern game ahead of time.  This way everyone will see the available options simultaneously...and I can continue crafting background info right up until the day of our big event.  It also makes life easier if there are any last minute cancellations/drop-ins.

I hope this note finds you all doing well and I look forward to seeing everyone on Saturday.  Cheers  !


----------



## Kender42 (Dec 1, 2004)

Campbell: Is M&M still being run in the AM?

Should we make our own characters? If so, what PL?


----------



## Campbell (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll still run M&M in the AM. Details should be ironed out on Thursday. In the meantime, you can go ahead and create a PL 10 hero who has a reason to be enrolled at Clairemont Academy.


----------



## qstor (Dec 1, 2004)

I made 5 10th pre-gens for players for "Steading of the Hill Giant Chief"

An elven female ranger/archer
A human female Fighter 1/Cleric 9 of Mayaheine
A human male paladin 10
A human sorcerer 10
And a male halfing rogue 10.

Two guys contacted me off boards about making their own PCs and I made a few extras in case the rest of the players didn't have ones.

See everyone on Saturday!

Mike


----------



## qstor (Dec 1, 2004)

I have dinner date with the non-gamer wife at 6pm in Macomb so I'll have to drop out of the evening slot. Thanks to Joshua for setting this up!

In another note...there's an RPGA convention at Pandemonium the weekend of January 8th, 2005 for those folks interested it will offer Living Force, Living Death, Living Arcanis and Living Greyhawk.

Mike


----------



## shadowlight (Dec 2, 2004)

qstor said:
			
		

> In another note...there's an RPGA convention at Pandemonium the weekend of January 8th, 2005 for those folks interested it will offer Living Force, Living Death, Living Arcanis and Living Greyhawk.




I'll try to be there for the Living Greyhawk and Living Force ... if they're doing any low-level adventures.


----------



## shadowlight (Dec 2, 2004)

I just posted on the Pandemonium Games and RPGA-MI Yahoo groups letting them know about the gameday 

If you're interested, here are the links:
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/PandemoniumGames/
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/rpga-mi/


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 2, 2004)

I just talked to Jason at Pandemonium, and it looks like we're good to go on Saturday.  I'll check in again with Brandon (the owner) tomorrow (he's not in today) just to make sure.

Two more days!


----------



## Kender42 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Announcement*

Due to some very very unfortunate circumstances*, runecaster and I will be unable to make Gameday on saturday. I am sorry about the short notice. 


* Circumstances are: I worked for a company called "The CyberNET Group" here in Grand Rapids. A lot of people probably right now, are wincing in sympathy.. Well we were hoping to get our final paychecks yesterday or today, and due to the FBI freezing all of the companies monies, I will probably never get another dime, including the last 2.5 weeks worth of pay I am due.

Hence, the 1/8 of a tank of gas I have has to last me until I get a new job, and I can't afford to drive runecaster and I over to Detroit. I am very sorry about this, and the last minute-ness. I had hoped right until today to be able to go, but unless some miracle happens now, I'm out of luck.

Everyone please have fun for me tho!


----------



## Campbell (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm deeply sorry for your circumstances Kender. Due to the lack of players, I'm thinking that I should probably withdraw my game from the schedule.


----------



## mudpyr8 (Dec 3, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Kender. That is an awful deal.

 Still no players for Hard Rain... come on you uncommitteds: 

ScyldSceafing
Wyn A'rienh
thalmin
Captain Howdy
KnowTheToe
Tauric
Dernit 
 Step up to the table. With the demise of the only superhero game, I would also offer up some 4-color Champions. Given the time slot we could even make characters (only takes 1 hour). So if there is demand for a supers game in the PM instead of Fantasy, I'd be happy to run it.


----------



## Stockdale (Dec 3, 2004)

broghammerj, Quickbeam and Shadowlight - please send me a copy of your character sheets, with additional details on any non-core stuff you'd like to use before tommarow morning. Thanks in advance. 

Stockdale


----------



## shadowlight (Dec 3, 2004)

Bad news guys.  I found out last night that I can't make the morning session.  I should still be there for the afternoon session though.

Sorry!!


----------



## Stockdale (Dec 3, 2004)

We'll miss you Shadowlight.


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 3, 2004)

Stockdale:
I will do my best buddy.  But since I plan on just using standard stuff, I won't be throwing any curveballs your way.  I'm leaning towards playing a halfling paladin FWIW, but I will post the final decision later today.

shadowlight:
You will be missed in the morning...but greeted gladly in the afternoon.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 3, 2004)

D'oh!  And I was going to ask you to bring your _d20 Call of Cthulhu_ book with you so I could borrow it!  It'd be nice to have more than just my copy for chargen in my morning game.  Quickbeam, any chance you can bring yours?  Stockdale, do you have a copy?


----------



## shadowlight (Dec 3, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> D'oh!  And I was going to ask you to bring your _d20 Call of Cthulhu_ book with you so I could borrow it!  It'd be nice to have more than just my copy for chargen in my morning game.  Quickbeam, any chance you can bring yours?  Stockdale, do you have a copy?



 Well, you can come borrow mine if you can handle the long commute to my house.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 3, 2004)

I'll have to check the traffic report before I can commit to coming to pick it up.

For the uninformed; shadowlight and I live two doors down from each other on the same cul-de-sac...


----------



## Campbell (Dec 3, 2004)

I can bring along my copy of the book.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 3, 2004)

Cool, thanks.  Hey, Campbell, when I took your game off, I just stuck you in Stockdale's game since it's open.  If you'd rather do something else, naturally you're free to.


----------



## Stockdale (Dec 3, 2004)

I'll toss my copy of COC into the game bag tonight, Josh.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 3, 2004)

Great, thanks John.


----------



## Campbell (Dec 3, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks. Hey, Campbell, when I took your game off, I just stuck you in Stockdale's game since it's open. If you'd rather do something else, naturally you're free to.



  Sounds good.

 Stockdale: Should I just use the Greyhawk gods for religious information?


----------



## mudpyr8 (Dec 3, 2004)

I'll bring my d20 CoC if I remember as well.


----------



## mudpyr8 (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm still planning on running Hero, but if rather than sit at an empty table while everyone else has fun I'm interested in the Capture the Mage game. My preference is still to run Hero, so that's my plan.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, unfortunately, it looks like we'll be playing a number of games by ear depending on who turns up.  I think we'll have plenty for everyone, at least, though.

Anyhoo; I'm off for home, and I may not log in tonight.  If not, see you all bright and (relatively, for a Saturday anyway) early tomorrow!


----------



## broghammerj (Dec 3, 2004)

Stockdale, 

Got behind on time.  Check your email.  Thinking of human/halfelf ranger or rogue.  Need an explanation of the 25 pt buy.  See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Remathilis (Dec 4, 2004)

Check your DMG, there is a discussion on point buy method (in the beginning of the character section). You have 25 points to buy your ability scores before racial adjusts.

If you want, use the default array: 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8 (this equals 25 pts).

EDIT: In Stockdale's game, I'm playing a cleric/radiant servant of pelor  so I have uber healing and undead in the bag.


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 4, 2004)

Stockdale...and those in his morning game:
I've changed my mind since things are so wide open.  Instead of the halfling paladin, I will be playing an Oathsworn character from Monte Cook's _Arcana Unearthed_.  The details will be sent along as requested.

See everyone tomorrow .


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 4, 2004)

Final bump for the night for me.  I've got shadowlight's copy of CoC d20 as well, so I've got two so far.  Any more is just gravy.  Chargen in that game is really simple anyway.


----------



## Stockdale (Dec 4, 2004)

Cool, Quickbeam. Let's see how this party will shape up - one cleric, one funky monk, and who knows what else.

Rethemillis - Yah - you got undead in the bag!


----------



## thalmin (Dec 4, 2004)

(heavy sigh) Well I'm sorry to say this, but I'm afraid I won't be making it this time. Too much to do, what with 2 big Games Workshop events at the store this weekend, plus the holiday season and all. I should have known better.   
Have fun everyone. Slay a couple of giants for me.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 4, 2004)

Sorry you won't be playing with us, thalmin. Qstor, a friend of mine wanted to come, but I told him the game was full. If thalmin can't make it though, I could have him play. He will need a pre gen. He doesnt post on enworld, so he doesnt have a handle to sign up with, but his name is Jim (same as mine). I'll email you too, in case you don't check the thread.


----------



## shadowlight (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, the gameday is currently underway... I'm at home watching 5 kids... much more fun than playing D&D all day!!!... ok so I'm just jealously pouting 

I hope everyone has/had/is having a blast!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 4, 2004)

Just got home from the game a little while ago. I couldn't stay for the afternoon slot, but Steading of the Hill Giant Chief was a blast... Even though my ranger (the one who was supposed to be good against giants) got captured. Go figure   . Thanks to everyone for making the game good, especially Qstor for running it. 
    We need to finish the adventure sometime. Those giants must pay!


----------



## Stockdale (Dec 4, 2004)

Like Captain Howdy, I couldn't stay for the afternoon session, but I sure had fun at running Bloodlines. A big thanks goes out to the players: Broghammerj (a huamn rogue), Quickbeam (a Litorian Oathsworn), Campbell (a human cleric of Kord), Rethemillis (a radiant servant of Pelor), JohnA (A warlock), and LazarousLong (a Halfling Barbarian). I'd also like to thank James Jacobs over at Dunegon for permission to reprint the map - the players loved it.


----------



## Stockdale (Dec 4, 2004)

Not that their an afterthought, but I think that JoshDyal and Shadowlight deserve a big rock-star thank you for setting this game Day up and to Pandemonium for hosting it. So thank you.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks to all for helping make this another succesful gameday; if anything, I had even more fun this time than last!

An especial thanks to the GMs of the various games; due to a number of no-shows and late cancellations, everyone had to kind of scoot over, make room for displaced folks and generally by somewhat flexible, but I think everyone did a bang-up job, and hopefully everyone had a good time.  Everyone seemed to, at least.

Special thanks to Mike (qstor) for running a very successful and popular classic D&D setting in the morning, and to John (Stockdale) who was only able to come for the morning, and got his arm twisted into being a backup DM.  It looks like he was having a good time, though, every time I looked behind me to see how their game was coming along, he had an evil grin on his face.

Thanks to LazarusLong42 and Quickbeam for running the -- unfortunately -- only two games in the afternoon, and mudpyr8 for being on hand if needed to run a third.

And thanks to the players; I had a great crew for my morning game as well.  Thanks to a lot of luck and wit, and a little bit of mercy on my end, we only lost one PC, and even then, he wasn't *dead* per se, he's just a permanent vegetable with 0 Intelligence.  I was seriously worried about TPKing the group and having everyone go home unsatisfied, but it turned out that I didn't really need to tone down my encounters too much after all.  Even though I had a group of 75% aged doctors and academics struggling to survive against spies and monsters that were way over their heads...

And there was a lot of fun roleplaying involved as well; even when the game turned from a tense conspiracy/horror vibe into a science fiction B-movie at the end.     Everyone seemed to take that more or less in stride.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh, and I almost forgot -- I nominate for the most memorable quote I heard all day -- "Hold on a second.  Piss does damage?"


----------



## Jaws (Dec 5, 2004)

Stockdale said:
			
		

> Quickbeam (a Litorian Oathsworn)



Did I have any influence in the character choice? 


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 5, 2004)

It sounds like everyone had a great time!!!  While I could not make it out for this Detroit Gameday, I would like to attend a future one.  After all, the Chicago Gameday has welcomed Joshua Dyal and a few others from Detroit several times.


----------



## broghammerj (Dec 5, 2004)

I would like to give a shout out and props to all my peeps at gameday.  I had a really good time at my first organized role playing event.  Definitely sold on doing it again.  Hopefully met some people I can play with in the future.

Thanks to Stockdale and Quickbeam for running entertaining games.  I enjoyed them both.  Just to let you know John, the ineptitide of my dice rolling continued well into the afternoon.  For those of you not in Stockdale's game, I'll just let you know that I was paralyzed in fear most of the morning session.  Mind you that I was not in fear of just one creature, but almost all that we encountered.  I'm pretty sure the new dice I bought at Pandemonium were infused with bad mojo which also spread to my old dice.  They clearly should have been returned.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Remathilis (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm sorry about missing the afternoon, but a family issue arose at lunch and I was unable to return. 

I really enjoyed Stockdale's game (I turned ALOT of undead...) and really had fun with the whole atmosphere.

See you all soon, whenever someone wants to be crazy enough to schedule another.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 5, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Oh, and I almost forgot -- I nominate for the most memorable quote I heard all day -- "Hold on a second.  Piss does damage?"




My nomination from Steading of the Hill Giant Chief... We had just finished a hit-and-run attack on part of the hill giant's fort. We teleported way back into the woods where hopefully they couldn't chase us.

DM (Qstor): Rogue, it's your turn.

Rogue: Wait, how far away are we now? From the giants?

Party: About 400 feet...

Rogue: Okay I flip em the bird... Is that a standard action?


----------



## qstor (Dec 5, 2004)

Stockdale said:
			
		

> Not that their an afterthought, but I think that JoshDyal and Shadowlight deserve a big rock-star thank you for setting this game Day up and to Pandemonium for hosting it. So thank you.




Yeah, I think they both deserve a big hand. I hope everyone bought something to keep the store happy 

I'm looking forward to the next one. Hopefully we'll have a bigger turnout. I'll be glad to run another game.

Thanks to all my players of Steading hope you enjoyed it!

Mike


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 5, 2004)

Captain Howdy said:
			
		

> Rogue: Okay I flip em the bird... Is that a standard action?



Well, now we want to know how he ruled on that -- standard or free action?


----------



## qstor (Dec 5, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Well, now we want to know how he ruled on that -- standard or free action?




Free action 

Mike


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 6, 2004)

As a quick note; I'll probably start up a story hour for my morning game, once I gather up my notes that had the character's names on them.  I had lots of fun running that one.


----------



## Cyri'kazzen the Drow (Dec 6, 2004)

Well first I would just like to say thanks to everyone who organized the event and to those who ran games.  Speaking for those in my group who do not post here, the four of us from the east side had a blast and we're very interested in attending another Game Day.

In the morning session, I played in Joshua's Southern Exposure game.  It was my first time playing with the D20 Cthulhu rule set and the first time in a long time that I played a Delta Green-inspired game.  Joshua, the game was fantastic from the color handouts to the quick pacing.  Thanks alot.  I think if nothing else we proved that old academic milkshakes can still kick alien and young whipper-snapper a**.      And I hear the Hoffman Institute has a wonderful retirement plan for those left to babbling idiocy.   

In the evening session, I played in LazarusLong's high-level game.  He did a wonderful job running us through a particularly inventive module.  The pre-gens were very interesting and the adventure premise was great.  Finally, the villain was tough and realistic, but seemed to be particularly vulnerable to 136 HP Empowered Fireballs!    

All in all, we had great time and look forward to the next Game Day.


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 6, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> Did I have any influence in the character choice?
> 
> 
> Peace and smiles
> ...




What makes you think everything revolves around you?!?

Seriously, though, the answer is of course.  I really enjoyed your AU game, and truly like the Oathsworn class.  This gave me a chance to play one at a higher level, and dabble with a different race.  What made this PC totally over-the-top was his Monk's (Oathsworn's) Belt.  It effectively made him a 12th level Oathsworn for the purposes of Unarmed Combat and AC modifiers.  During our first encounter his three hits (bolstered by the shock damage from the Hands as Weapons feat) during one round of combat amounted to 60 points of damage.    Yikes!!

As it happens, I misread Stockdale's request that we use starting NPC gold for equipping the characters, and instead gave him PC gold for a 7th level character.  Nonetheless, it was a great game.


----------



## Stockdale (Dec 6, 2004)

That little ole monk's belt didn't pose that great a problem in game. I thought, all things being equal, that as powerful as that PC was, he made up for the parties' lack of fighter-types and the parties' total suceptablity to fear-effects (your PC excluded). 

As the DM, I absolutely loved the diversity of the PC races and classes that showed up for Bloodlines. It made that senario that much more enjoyable. Next time, I'll pace myself better. To my ultimate dismay, we did not finish the story - we had some three encounters remaining when we broke up.


----------



## Campbell (Dec 6, 2004)

Stockdale and Quickbeam's games were both a blast to play in. 

 In Stockdale's game my relatively ineffectual Barbarian / Cleric of Kord kept running away from fights, despite a pretty decent Will save score. There were some pretty tense fights in which I rushed in, took damage, and waited for Quickbeam's character to deal damage.

 In Quickbeam's game I was a fair bit luckier. The fight against the hands was a incredibly creepy, despite the ease with which we defeated them. Having our gunslinger, shoot a hand off of the head of the bodyguard was really fun, as was getting to use Cleave to good effect. The encounter against the good doctor was also particularly fun, espicially in reguards to the uir-ein attack and wasting almost my whole load of Action Points to help take down the flesh golem the doctor had called in. The investigation in this one was really fun. It would have been interesting to take this game down a number of tangeants we thought of taking it down.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 6, 2004)

Cyri'kazzen the Drow said:
			
		

> And I hear the Hoffman Institute has a wonderful retirement plan for those left to babbling idiocy.



Which reminds me; another nomination for "Quote of the Day" has to be binkus -- "I guess I can erase Dr. from my character's name," after being drained to 0 Intelligence...


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 6, 2004)

I want to take a moment to join in the giving of thanks.

Thanks to Josh and Troy (shadowlight) for arranging this event.  I will be happy to help you out next time around.

Thanks to John (Stockdale) for running a very solid morning session which everyone seemed to enjoy.  And thanks for not killing my PC as payback for twisting your arm into filling the DM's chair for our game .

Finally, thanks to the players in my afternoon d20 Modern game.  Although I had a great time running the session, I must apologize for the umpteenth time that I was unable to stay through the final two encounters I'd planned.  It appears that my wife's and youngest son's stomach flu caught up with me Saturday evening and I just couldn't physically hold it off any longer.  Hopefully you all enjoyed the game, and maybe somewhere down the line we can give things another run.


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 6, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Which reminds me; another nomination for "Quote of the Day" has to be binkus -- "I guess I can erase Dr. from my character's name," after being drained to 0 Intelligence...




That comment gets my vote for quote of the day.  I overheard it from an adjacent table and started laughing...as only Cthulhu fans and GM's can .


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 6, 2004)

Stockdale:
I'm glad you were cool with my equipment boo-boo, although you more than made me pay for it by sending the Bone Devil after the Oathsworn .

Campbell:
It is rather sad that your barbarian/cleric found it so difficult to stand toe to toe with some of our foes due to the fear effects, but your Strong Hero/Shadow Slayer kicked some serious tail in the afternoon game.  And I would agree that you hit on two of the day's highlights for me as well.  Having the Gunslinger shoot an animated disembodied hand off the Tough Hero's face was fantastic!  And even better as the DM, was having the morgue director toss various chemicals and substances off the shelves at your party...which led to the urine attack.  Truthfully it would have been some other substance being that it was a morgue, but the descriptor was too good to passup .

broghammerj:
Great meeting you!  I cannot convey adequately as an observer how painful it was to watch _every single important d20 roll_ go badly for you in the morning session.  I am thoroughly convinced the new dice you purchased are cursed, and in your shoes I would have returned them no matter how crazy it might make me appear to the untrained eye.  I know what I saw and I believe you are correct in implying their effects may have tainted your existing dice.  I suggest an exorcism or public destruction of at least one die with all others present to witness the event, if you choose not to return the set.  Dice aside, I'm glad you enjoyed the day and look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey, I wouldn't mind getting behind that dice destruction.  D&D doesn't have enough ritualistic behavior for me.


----------



## broghammerj (Dec 7, 2004)

*Stockdale*:


> he made up for the parties' lack of fighter-types and the parties' total suceptablity to fear-effects (your PC excluded).




You mean the "party" or my character?   Thanks for taking the politically correct high road.  I see this a veiled statement regarding my "nonfighter type" rogue and his incapacitation from fear.  Oh well, at least there was some entertainment.  Next time I'll play Laird the man servant as I do believe he has better will saves.

*Quickbeam/Jdyal*:


> I suggest an exorcism or public destruction of at least one die with all others present to witness the event, if you choose not to return the set.





> Hey, I wouldn't mind getting behind that dice destruction. D&D doesn't have enough ritualistic behavior for me.




Well I didn't return the dice for a number of reasons.  First, I wanted to graciously support Pandemonium games for providing us a location for Gameday.  Second, I couldn't possibly allow them to propagate out there in the world.  Although they are starting to weigh heavy and becoming burdensome on my soul, this is something I must do to save the rest of humanity.  Besides, I've got plans for them if they don't come around including the following:

1. Systematic launching out of my shotgun.
2. Smashing the smallest first until the D20 nows what's good for it.  
3. Burying them in the first Detroit snowfall and not getting them out until spring thaw.  Banishment into the Jiff jar of dice holding can be a sinister thing.


----------



## Remathilis (Dec 7, 2004)

Actually, I prefer the baptism ritual: bathe the dice once in each of the three liquids: flat Dr. Pepper, Cheap Beer, and Cold Coffee, each representing the three stages of a gamers life.


----------



## Campbell (Dec 7, 2004)

JDyal: If you still want to discuss my homebrew with me, my email address is errantprophet at gmail dot com.


----------



## Stockdale (Dec 7, 2004)

*Brohammerj:*


> Next time I'll play Laird the man servant as I do believe he has better will saves.




Man Servant    I'll run Bloodlines again just to see that.


----------



## mudpyr8 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Narosia: Sea of Tears*

Since I don't get email notifications, I'm not sure anyone else will but I will post anyway.

 I had a great time gaming with everyone and seeing some old faces from the last event. While I didn't get to run my game, I was glad to play in the events I did.

 As I mentioned on GameDay, on Sundays Febuary 6 and Febuary 13 Legendsmiths will be hosting two adventures at The Fantasy Shop in Ann Arbor, MI (formerly Underworld Comics and Games). For directions visit their website.

    Characters will be provided for each adventure. Check out our Downloads section for a setting overview and complete character sheets for the adventures, or contact us if you have any questions.

    You can sign-up by sending us <a href="mailto:info@narosia.com?subject=Two Days of Adventure>email</a>. Please, join us for two Sundays of fun.


----------

